# Kboarder Craig Hansen needs our prayers UPDATE Sept. 4 Page 14



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I've just heard from his wife, Andie, that Craig has had a stroke and some bleeding into the brain. He was on a respirator for a while but is now breathing on his own. The stroke has affected the left side and he is left handed so he will have a lot of work to do to recover from this. He is currently in the hospital and this is serious. 

Asking for prayers. If you don't normally pray, if you could send positive thoughts toward him, that would be wonderful too. Thank you so much.


----------



## Julz (Oct 30, 2014)

Sending my prayers and positive thoughts. For Craig and his family


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Me too!


----------



## G. (Aug 21, 2014)

Having been personally touched by a family member who had a stroke, we were fortunate that there were no ill effects--having arrived at the hospital within 20 minutes of the event. I extend my hopes and well wishes to Craig and his wife for a positive recovery.


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

Sending out prayers for Craig and family.


----------



## mouse1996 (Oct 6, 2014)

Sending healing thoughts, prayers, and vibes his way. I truly hope he makes a speedy recovery. My mom had two strokes on either side of her head and that was really scary, so I hope he is continuing to get better every day.


----------



## Lindy Moone (Oct 19, 2012)

This is just awful news. 
Wishing Craig a speedy recovery and many more years of wonderful story telling.
I don't know what good my positive thoughts can do, but they are on their way.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh, no! That's horrible news. My mom and my friend's mom just had strokes as well, in May, about 2 days apart. It's like there's a freaking blue light special on strokes right now. I will keep Craig in my prayers. Strokes are horrible things.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Craig will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Keith Soares (Jan 9, 2014)

Prayers to Craig and his family.
K.


----------



## CoraBuhlert (Aug 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed for Craig and his family.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

So sorry! I hope he will recover, and quickly. All my best to Craig and his family.


----------



## Lyndawrites (Aug 7, 2011)

Keeping Craig in my thoughts.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

What terrible news! I'm glad to hear he's off the respirator; I sure hope that's a promising sign. I'll be keeping Craig in my thoughts. He's been a big part of KB since long before I was around.


----------



## Istvan Szabo Ifj. (Dec 13, 2013)

Prayers to Craig and his family.


----------



## Roby (May 14, 2015)

Prayers incoming for as long as needed.


----------



## Douglas E Wright (Mar 11, 2011)

Sorry to hear, hope he gets better really fast!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

Thanks for letting us know, Jeanne. Hope he has a fast and full recovery.


----------



## Andrei Cherascu (Sep 17, 2014)

My thoughts are with Craig!


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

I'm too new to know him much, but prayers up for Craig


----------



## Lydniz (May 2, 2013)

I'm sorry to hear this. I'll keep my fingers crossed for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Oh man, it certainly puts things into perspective. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

My prayers are with you Craig!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks, Jeanne for letting us know!  Prayers for Craig and his family.  


Betsy


----------



## Mark E. Cooper (May 29, 2011)

Sorry to hear this, hope all goes well for him.


----------



## baldricko (Mar 14, 2014)

My best wishes for a full and as speedy recovery as possible, Craig.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I know that your kind wishes and prayers will be much appreciated. I'll send a link to Andie and I'm sure it will bring them both comfort to know so many people care.


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

Am praying for him.


----------



## AJ_Powers (Apr 13, 2011)

Praying. I've known people who had a serious stroke that sounded very bad, but then they made a darn near full recovery. Praying for the best.


----------



## B.A. Spangler (Jan 25, 2012)

Prayers!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Positive thoughts headed Craig's way.


----------



## Andrew Ashling (Nov 15, 2010)

Best wishes for Craig and his loved ones.


----------



## klhynds (Apr 7, 2015)

Oh no. 

I had the pleasure of knowing/working with Craig while I was designing for Streetlight Graphics. I'm so sorry to hear this.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

This is terrible news. I've worked alongside Craig for a short while doing ebook formatting. He's an overall awesome guy. My thoughts and prayers go out to him and his family. I hope he recovers soon.


----------



## Anna Drake (Sep 22, 2014)

Prayers for a solid recovery. My best wishes to the family.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

So sorry to hear that. Best wishes to Craig and his family.


----------



## Joe_Nobody (Oct 23, 2012)

So sorry to hear this. All my best and prayers to Craig and his family.


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

Best wishes for a full recovery to Craig and his family. Let's all hope he's back and posting here soon.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

Sending positive thoughts to Craig and his family. Fingers crossed for a full recovery!


----------



## David Berndt (Jun 5, 2015)

In my thoughts and prayers


----------



## 72117 (Sep 1, 2013)

Prayers for Craig and his family.


----------



## Annabel Chant (Feb 24, 2015)

How awful. Sending prayers and wishes for a speedy recovery to Craig and his family.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank you for letting us know, I will keep him in my thoughts.


----------



## Melody Simmons (Jul 8, 2012)

God Source be with you in difficult times!


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Praying for  you, Craig, and for your family, too. Thank you, Becca, for letting us know.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Thanks for posting and letting us know, Becca. I'm sending prayers for Craig and his family.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

In my thoughts and prayers. I wish him a speedy recovery.


----------



## Gone Girl (Mar 7, 2015)

We miss you, Harvey Chute.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Thinking of him and especially his wife at this time.


----------



## Fictionista (Sep 14, 2012)

Sending thoughts and prayers his way.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Donna White Glaser said:


> Praying for you, Craig, and for your family, too. Thank you, Becca, for letting us know.





KathyCarmichael said:


> I'm so sorry to hear this. Thanks for posting and letting us know, Becca. I'm sending prayers for Craig and his family.


Thanks to JeanneM, not me.


----------



## ToniD (May 3, 2011)

Holding good thoughts for his recovery.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts and prayers for Craig and his family.


----------



## K. D. (Jun 6, 2013)

So sorry to hear this. Let's hope for the best possible recovery!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

sending out prayers for Craig and his family.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

A short update from Andie Hansen:

"Craig ate yesterday, this was a good thing but my heart is broken seeing how much work he will have to do.  They have started him on PT, OT and speech,  Craig is a hard worker..  He tries so hard and boy he does not want to give up. So this is a good thing. Yesterday his spirits were good."


----------



## Jude Hardin (Feb 5, 2011)

Prayers.


----------



## RM Prioleau (Mar 18, 2011)

Thanks for sharing the update, Jeanne. I'm glad to hear he's pushing through this!


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

So sorry to hear this. Wishing all the best things for Craig and his family.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

So sorry to hear this. I know at least two people who recovered totally from a stroke and I wish the same for Craig. Thinking of Craig and his family.


----------



## Sam Kates (Aug 28, 2012)

I, too, know people who have recovered fully or as near as darn it from strokes. Here's wishing Craig a similar recovery.


----------



## Nessa Quill (Jul 16, 2011)

Sending prayers, positive thoughts, love and light to Craig for a speedy recovery and to his family for the courage to help him through this tough journey.


----------



## xandy3 (Jun 13, 2010)

Praying for Craig and his family.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Sorry to hear this. My thoughts go out to Craig and his family.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Prayers for Craig and best wishes for his recovery. I'm glad to hear he is in good spirits and able to make an effort to regain his skills.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sending good thoughts and wishing him a speedy recovery. It's a hard road, but he can do it.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

I wonder if we can do anything to help? Maybe set up a little fund for him? I hope I am not talking out of terms. Anyone like this idea?


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

That sucks! But I have high hopes.  A good friend of mine had a stroke last year, and it sounds very similar to Craig's situation--affected the dominant half of her body, etc. Recovery was certainly a lot of work, but she got there! Hang in there, Craig and Craig's family. Sending you a whole bunch of love.


----------



## Marcella (Mar 22, 2013)

Praying for Craig and his family.


----------



## A past poster (Oct 23, 2013)

Sending prayers and positive thoughts to Craig and his family for a full recovery.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who are interested, Craig's author page on Amazon:

www.amazon.com/Craig-Hansen/e/B0052H1I6G

Betsy


----------



## Donna White Glaser (Jan 12, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> Thanks to JeanneM, not me.


Oh, shoot! I'm an idiot. THANK YOU, JEANNEM!!


----------



## Janet Michelson (Jun 20, 2012)

Sending good thoughts and vibes to Craig and his family. Some people make a wonderful recovery, and I hope he's one of them. Work hard at rehab, Craig!


----------



## daringnovelist (Apr 3, 2010)

Best wishes and positive thoughts to Craig and his family!


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Best wishes to Craig and his family. Here's hoping for a recovery that allows him to keep doing all the things he loves.


----------



## sugarhit (Feb 9, 2015)

Oh, my that's awful. I'm sending good vibes, prayers and loving thoughts his and his family's way.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Prayers CraigInOregon


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Let`s all buy one of his books, to support him as a fellow creative? I don`t know him obviously but what he is going through has greatly upset me. Makes me think about how fragile our health and life's are.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

Get better Craig! You and me and David McAfee have more political discussions on facebook in our future, I know it


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

So sorry to hear of Craig's health troubles.  Hoping for the best, Craig!


----------



## Victorine (Apr 23, 2010)

I've known and worked with Craig for a long time. Wishing him a speedy recovery. Craig is a good guy.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Andrew Murray said:


> Let`s all buy one of his books, to support him as a fellow creative? I don`t know him obviously but what he is going through has greatly upset me. Makes me think about how fragile our health and life's are.


You are a lovely person, Andrew, to think of this. What a wonderful idea. I'm going to go buy one if I can find one I don't already have. Craig is a great writer and I love his books. And like Victorine said, he is a great guy as well. He was one of the first people to help me when I came here.

Please don't thank me for posting this. So many of us have been members of Kboards for years, as has Craig, and I just wanted to let his fellow Kboarders know about this as I knew they would want to.


----------



## H. S. St. Ours (Mar 24, 2012)

Our thoughts are with Craig.


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Awesome, got my first book. Look forward to read it. Sending good vibes out to Craig. Meanwhile, look after each other people. x


----------



## Guest (Jun 8, 2015)

Prayers, good thoughts and healing vibes on their way ...



Andrew Murray said:


> Let`s all buy one of his books, to support him as a fellow creative? I don`t know him obviously but what he is going through has greatly upset me. Makes me think about how fragile our health and life's are.


Too true and will do this!


----------



## CJArcher (Jan 22, 2011)

Sending good thoughts to Craig for a speedy recovery.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 8, 2015)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those who are interested, Craig's author page on Amazon:
> 
> www.amazon.com/Craig-Hansen/e/B0052H1I6G
> 
> Betsy





Andrew Murray said:


> Let`s all buy one of his books, to support him as a fellow creative? I don`t know him obviously but what he is going through has greatly upset me. Makes me think about how fragile our health and life's are.


Lovely idea. I got The Woodsman.

Sending positive thoughts to Craig and family.


----------



## GoneToWriterSanctum (Sep 13, 2014)

Andrew Murray said:


> Let`s all buy one of his books, to support him as a fellow creative? I don`t know him obviously but what he is going through has greatly upset me. Makes me think about how fragile our health and life's are.


I picked up a copy of _The Woodsman_. It looks great!

Still praying for Craig.


----------



## Will C. Brown (Sep 24, 2013)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> For those who are interested, Craig's author page on Amazon:
> 
> www.amazon.com/Craig-Hansen/e/B0052H1I6G
> 
> Betsy


Thanks for posting this, Betsy.
My thoughts go out to Craig and his family.


----------



## Seshenet (May 20, 2015)

Sending lots of positive thoughts to Craig and his family. My oldest brother had a stroke, so I know how that can affect a family.

Susan


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

[email protected] said:


> Lovely idea. I got The Woodsman.
> 
> Sending positive thoughts to Craig and family.


I also bought The Woodsman in case anyone wants to consolidate efforts.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

So sorry to hear about this. I'm praying for a full recovery.


----------



## FlowerShift (May 25, 2015)

Sending positive thoughts of healing and prayers to Craig and his family!


----------



## 69959 (May 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about that.  I know how serious and scary that is. Last year my dad had a stroke and heart attack (it was a bad day). I'll definitely keep Craig and his family in my prayers. I just bought one of his books.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Get well, Craig! I hope you are back using your Android soon!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

I bought Shada, his YA novella. Looks great. So sorry to hear this news. Will be keeping Craig in my thoughts...


----------



## JessieVerona (May 10, 2013)

Oh man! Sorry to hear this. Craig's a good guy and I'll be thinking about him. I've known several people who had strokes and made a full recovery so it's not the horrible sentence it once was, but still hate to see such a good guy have to go through the recovery process.


----------



## LadyStarlight (Nov 14, 2014)

I pray for a quick and blessed recovery.


----------



## Jim Johnson (Jan 4, 2011)

Prayers raised up for Craig and his family.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Andie said that Craig actually walked a very little bit today and the prognosis for a full recovery is looking good!  She is exhausted, but would like you all to know how very much your best wishes and prayers mean to them.


----------



## Marilyn Peake (Aug 8, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> Andie said that Craig actually walked a very little bit today and the prognosis for a full recovery is looking good! She is exhausted, but would like you all to know how very much your best wishes and prayers mean to them.


I'm so happy to hear he's making such great progress so soon. I wish him a full and speedy recovery!


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

That`s great news. Thanks for the updates.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Andie said that Craig actually walked a very little bit today and the prognosis for a full recovery is looking good!


Very good to hear that!


----------



## Richardcrasta (Jul 29, 2010)

Sorry to hear this. Wishing him a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## Mark at Marble City (Aug 17, 2013)

Wishing Craig a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## P.A. Woodburn (May 22, 2010)

Great news to hear that Craig is expected to make a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Zelah Meyer (Jun 15, 2011)

Glad to hear the prognosis is sounding good.  Hope he gets well soon.


----------



## MikeMcEachern (Mar 22, 2015)

Good news on the recovery and thanks for the updates!


----------



## N. Gemini Sasson (Jul 5, 2010)

Sending healing thoughts to Craig and his family. He's been around here for a long time. Hope to see him back again soon.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's Craig's author page on Facebook:

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Craig-Hansen-Author/136888346383154

Betsy


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the stroke, glad to hear the prognosis looks good. He's in my thoughts.


----------



## edwardgtalbot (Apr 28, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> Andie said that Craig actually walked a very little bit today and the prognosis for a full recovery is looking good! She is exhausted, but would like you all to know how very much your best wishes and prayers mean to them.


Very glad to hear it!


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

How wonderful to hear positive news this morning!  Thanks for the updates, Jeanne.  I will continue to keep Craig and his family in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Best wishes to Craig, from a fellow stroke-sufferer (February 26).

My right-side is affected and I'm right-handed (typing this with my left). There's still life after a stroke.


----------



## HN Wake (Feb 24, 2015)

Sending healing thoughts to Craig and his family.  I'm glad to hear he's doing better.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> Andie said that Craig actually walked a very little bit today and the prognosis for a full recovery is looking good! She is exhausted, but would like you all to know how very much your best wishes and prayers mean to them.


That is fantastic news.


----------



## Tyler Danann (Nov 1, 2013)

JeanneM said:


> I've just heard from his wife, Andie, that Craig has had a stroke and some bleeding into the brain. He was on a respirator for a while but is now breathing on his own. The stroke has affected the left side and he is left handed so he will have a lot of work to do to recover from this. He is currently in the hospital and this is serious.
> 
> Asking for prayers. If you don't normally pray, if you could send positive thoughts toward him, that would be wonderful too. Thank you so much.


I'll try and do what I can...


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Oh, man, that's terrible news. I'm sending positive thoughts for Craig and his family and friends.


----------



## Chance (Jul 2, 2014)

Have a father that went through this a decade ago. Seen and experienced the rough recovery he had to go through, including the hip replacement surgery that was needed when he fell down hard during the stroke. But he's a lot better now.

Best wishes to Craig and good to hear that he's doing better now.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm so glad things are going well for Craig! Chalk up another sale of _The Woodsman_. Wonderful idea, Andrew!


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Wonderful news on the up and walking


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2015)

So glad to hear he's moving! That is a huge first step. I will continue to think of him.


----------



## Overrated (Mar 20, 2015)

So glad to hear the prognosis is positive! I'm sending healing thoughts to him and good vibes to his wife.

Also picked up The Woodsman. I'm very intrigued.

Best wishes, Craig.


----------



## LeahEmmaRose (Mar 16, 2014)

Thanks for the update, Jeanne. Praying that Craig continues to make progress!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

So happy to hear the good news. Hope every day is better and better.


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

Thanks for letting us know. I've been off the boards for a while but this is a good reason to come back and pray!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi everyone. Andie is going to print this thread to read to Craig and she is sure it will cheer him to know so many care. I just received this update from her:

"Craig will not be home for quiet awhile.  He still has too much fluid remaining on his brain to be released from ICU.  Even though he is doing very well, Craig will need to be at the hospital for at least a 10 days after he out of ICU..  We are just waiting for his body to put the spinal fluids where it needs to be and not to produce more of it than it needs.. I am not sure how long they will wait before they decide to put a shunt in.. It would be best if his brain could heal and not need any more trauma to it.. So hopefully it will stop producing more fluid than his brain needs to be happy. 
After his ICU stay they will move him up to another floor.. Craig, even tho he is doing great, is still medically fragile.  He is expected to make a full recovery but this recovery will take time.. I don't know, no one telling me how long.. But Craig is doing well and getting better everyday.
After his hospital stay he will require intensive Rehab therapies for 5 to 15 days.. Than after that he can come home and if needed have home medical and other services to help him at home."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thank you, Jeanne, for keeping us updated!

Betsy


----------



## Gator (Sep 28, 2012)

Sorry to hear the bad news, but glad to hear the good prognosis.  Best wishes for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Big ((hug)) to Craig AND Andie. Get well soon, Craig.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Get well fast!


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

I send you my hope for the best, Craig.

Having survived a stroke many years ago, I know all too painfully that you are facing now.

People will tend to talk to you like you are deaf and dumb. You are neither. You are simply having a tough time getting your brain to interface with your body. It made communicating difficult for me. I always felt like I was 10 minutes behind the conversation because it generally took me that long to work out the motions and words to make my mouth utter. No quick witty retorts to comments.

Your brain has been damaged to some degree and it is going to take time to heal. One of the problems you are going to face is depression. It is going to happen. Depression is not an emotional, "Woe is me!" thing. It is the symptom of your brain being overwhelmed. While your brain is injured and is not running at full capacity, if you get hit with too much stuff you are going to be unable to process it all. Imagine playing the latest, high resolution video game on an older computer. The computer gets so overwhelmed trying to reproduce the animation, it reaches a point where it can't do anything. This is what happens to your brain and the result is depression. You will need to be aware of your limits and recognize when you are beginning to reach them. If you begin to notice symptoms of depression, go get help right away. The sooner you get help, the quicker and easier it will be to deal with it. Don't think of it as giving up so much as bringing on the big guns. Things will get better as your brain recovers.

The brain is remarkably flexible in its operation. When things get broken, it does an amazing job of working out new circuits to replace the old, damaged ones. Contrary to popular belief, the brain DOES regrow new nerve cells as needed. If you have weak or gimpy parts of your body, you can regain strength in them. But you must work to get there. In some ways, you will bounce back quickly. In others, it may go frustratingly slow. You will look normal long before you are able to feel or function normal. People need to be aware that you do have a medical problem. You will find things you can do with ease, and others that strangely you can't do. I could walk up stairs with no problem. But I couldn't walk up a ramp to save my life! I couldn't coordinate the lift and swing of my legs to go up the slope. I had to hold onto the handrail with one hand and use my other hand to force a leg up into position and then switch to get the other leg forward. I actually got trapped in my backyard because I had walked into a low point in the yard and couldn't walk out. It was just a few inches lower than the rest of the yard, but I couldn't move. I had to be carried out by my uncle and mother so I could get back to the house.

Limit visits from people for a while. Visitors can be hugely draining on your energy, no matter how much you may want to see one friend or another. This will improve over time. But for now, set a time limit for visits.

Likewise, limit stimulation. As I said above, your brain is injured and too much data coming in can quickly overwhelm you.

Be prepared for lockups. That's when you tell your body to do something, but either the message gets scrambled or seems to be at odds with your reflexes and the end result is your body locks up. A good example is the test where you have a written list of colors, but the letters are different colors than the word the represent: *RED GREEN BLUE YELLOW* and you want to call out the color of the letters, not the name of the color they spell. It's difficult to do quickly, and you lock up for a moment. That's going to be the norm for a while until you brain starts to unscramble itself.

It will get better. You could make a 100% recovery and no one will ever know you had a problem. You may continue to have deficits where some things don't come all the way back 100%. In such a case, learn to adapt and cope with it. If you let it get in your way, then it will always be in your way. And don't skimp on the therapy! PT is important to get your nervous system back into working order.

Get funny movies and watch them. Humor really does help, laughter really is the best medicine. It will really help you get through the dark periods.

Your impulse control may slip. Watch what you say or do, especially if you are feeling rushed. Your brain is trying to compensate for the damage, it may be putting low priorities to some functions while it tries to deal with the more pressing issues. You may find yourself more prone to emotionalism than normal.

That's about all that pops into my head at the moment. Best of luck and don't give up!


----------



## A Woman&#039;s Place Is In The Rebellion (Apr 28, 2011)

hardnutt said:


> Best wishes to Craig, from a fellow stroke-sufferer (February 26).
> 
> My right-side is affected and I'm right-handed (typing this with my left). There's still life after a stroke.


Crikey, hardnutt. I'm glad you're still here on kboards with us. And welcome to the sinistra club -- we left-handers are always willing to accept new members


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Go sinistres!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the updates, Jeanne. I'm continuing to send good thoughts and energy to Craig and his loved ones. I hope he can soon be home and recovered fully.


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

WDR said:


> I send you my hope for the best, Craig.
> ...
> That's about all that pops into my head at the moment. Best of luck and don't give up!


Fascinating post, WDR. I was intellectually aware of much of what you describe, but you give it real-life meaning. Being straight out of your personal experience is bound to make it helpful to Craig or anyone else dealing with stroke recovery.


----------



## Nathan Elliott (May 29, 2012)

Best wished to Craig for a speedy and full recovery.

And thank you to WDR for that very interesting first hand account.


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

Thanks so much for the update. Wishing him well.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Received an update from Andie:

"Today has been very difficult, Craig has had increased confused and has been very sleepy. He been running a low grade fever so they are running test on him to make sure he does not have any infections. His speech seemed more slurred today. Because he was having so much trouble with remembering his age, and some other things I asked him if he remembered who I was. Craig in his typical joking way said No I don't remember my wife, who are you. He tried to wink but closed both of his eyes.
Craig is struggling to follow conversation but by my understand is common along with the other problems he has.. He still has to much fluid on his brain and is very tired. Craig's short-term memory has improved a bit too.. There are still lots of concerns.

I again want to thank everyone for their support and prayer for Craig. Today I found out that Craig's dad who lives with us, who i been a full-time caretaker for respite care has ran out already and he will be coming back home. Craig and I decided long ago not to put him in a home when he started needing more care as a family with Dad.. Craig has been the one who helps me with Dad when i have things I must accomplish, now with out him I have no one who is helping me. This will make for a very interesting next few days.. Well more like stress filled."

A Go Fund Me has been started for Craig. I'll ask Betsy to merge the thread where I posted it. Thanks so much everyone!
http://www.gofundme.com/craighansen%C2%A0


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thanks for the updates. Will continue to put Craig and family in our prayers.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> Received an update from Andie:
> 
> "Today has been very difficult, Craig has had increased confused and has been very sleepy. He been running a low grade fever so they are running test on him to make sure he does not have any infections. His speech seemed more slurred today. Because he was having so much trouble with remembering his age, and some other things I asked him if he remembered who I was. Craig in his typical joking way said No I don't remember my wife, who are you. He tried to wink but closed both of his eyes.
> Craig is struggling to follow conversation but by my understand is common along with the other problems he has.. He still has to much fluid on his brain and is very tired. Craig's short-term memory has improved a bit too.. There are still lots of concerns.
> ...


I suspect that the fever has caused the slight relapse. When my mom (in her 70s, and not in great health) would get a fever, her clarity would go down and medical professionals would think she had dementia. I could always tell when she was getting a fever because, even though she was normally sharp as a tack, she would get confused.

Thanks for the update.

Betsy


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I suspect that the fever has caused the slight relapse. When my mom (in her 70s, and not in great health) would get a fever, her clarity would go down and medical professionals would think she had dementia. I could always tell when she was getting a fever because, even though she was normally sharp as a tack, she would get confused.
> 
> Thanks for the update.
> 
> Betsy


Now I have a good excuse when I get confused


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

Sending healing vibes and prayers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mickeywrites981 (May 9, 2015)

Sending healing vibes and prayers!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katrina46 (May 23, 2014)

My mother had a stroke when I was a child, so I know how hard it can be recovering. i'd pray for anyone in that situation.


----------



## R. M. Webb (Jul 24, 2014)

I've purchased the Woodsman and will pop over to the Go Fund Me campaign after this post. Life is so fragile; we all balance on the edge of a knife. 

That being said, the human body is designed to heal and the power of determination is not to be underestimated. This story may bring Craig and his family hope:

There's a famous jazz dancer/teacher who was in a car accident at the height of his performing career. He ended up paralyzed from the neck down and after a life dedicated to movement, was facing a life of nothing but stillness. A prison sentence. 

He refused the diagnosis. He designed a series of exercises that he performed only in his mind at first, imagining how his body would move, how it would feel to move. Gradually, he actually did move. Small bits at first, a twitch of a toe, a finger lifting off the bed. 

When I was 12, I had the good fortune to travel to New York City and take class from the man. I was in awe as he demonstrated his combinations full out, leaping and turning and just raging across the floor. The only thing he couldn't rehabilitate was his face, which hung slack on the right side. 

I wish Craig all the best. I hope his wife finds strength. I offer them both my hope.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Jeanne, thank you so much for the updates. This is a marathon, not a sprint. Tell Andie to make sure she's having meals, too: she can't take care of Craig if she doesn't take care of herself.

I always liked Craig. Will be checking in periodically.


----------



## D.A. Boulter (Jun 11, 2010)

Picked up a copy of The Woodsman.

Hope things go well.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,  Just heard from Andie. They are so very grateful for the donations and the book purchases! This place is awesome. Here is the latest update from Andie:

"I just got back from the hospital with Dad as we both visited Craig. Craig was resting when we got there, so Dad and I just let him rest. When he woke up, he talked to Dad, and tried to relate with Dad's struggle of understanding and remembering things that he should be able to. Dad wasn't understanding or couldn't hear or maybe a bit of both and Craig seemed bothered by this.. I reminded Craig that Dad is far in his progression of his disease and probably isn't able to relate.. Craig  seemed a bit discouraged by this.

Craig still has his humor. Since having a bit of a problem speaking clearly, he's been talking Country western. He told me he's doing it so people don't make fun of him. I told him no one would make fun of him and it's okay to struggle talking.

He was in pretty good spirits and did some standing.. They also raised the level of the brain drain today and he seems to be tolerating this well."


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much, Jeanne for the update!

Betsy


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

You are so welcome.


----------



## lyndabelle (Feb 26, 2015)

JeanneM said:


> Hi, Just heard from Andie. They are so very grateful for the donations and the book purchases! This place is awesome. Here is the latest update from Andie:
> 
> "I just got back from the hospital with Dad as we both visited Craig. Craig was resting when we got there, so Dad and I just let him rest. When he woke up, he talked to Dad, and tried to relate with Dad's struggle of understanding and remembering things that he should be able to. Dad wasn't understanding or couldn't hear or maybe a bit of both and Craig seemed bothered by this.. I reminded Craig that Dad is far in his progression of his disease and probably isn't able to relate.. Craig seemed a bit discouraged by this.
> 
> ...


Good to hear he is doing well. I've been having spotty internet over the last week, and I'm getting caught up. Having gone through some medical issues too, it's great to hear of someone healing and pulling through. I'll add my positive thoughts and prayers for a full recovery for Craig. It's good to see the Kboarders family pulling for him to get better. Wish him the best speed in his healing!


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

It was good to come here tonight and read this!


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Good news.


----------



## ElHawk (Aug 13, 2012)

Great news! Sounds like things are progressing well.


----------



## jackz4000 (May 15, 2011)

Great to read Craig is making progress. Right now some days will be better than others, but it sounds like he has the right forward direction going for him. Recovery ain't instant coffee, takes time.


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Glad to hear of Craig's improvement. Hope the good news continues.


----------



## 25803 (Oct 24, 2010)

This is very encouraging, Jeanne. Thanks so much for posting and letting us know about Craig and how he's doing.

My brother-in-law went through this in February and he's doing so much better now. I hope Craig's improvement is the same or better!


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Awww that's so sweet how he's talking Country Western. I'm so glad he has such a great sense of humor. Thank you for the update.


----------



## Ethan Jones (Jan 20, 2012)

Praying for you, Craig.
God bless,
Ethan


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Anything new today, Jeanne?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi Sean,

I did hear from Andie today. Then my computer decided to not let me do anything. I think it might be OK now. Let's hope.

From Andie:
Update on Craig:  

"Today I arrived late to the hospital.  I was busy with some things that I needed to do.. They clamped the brain drain this morning and Craig is tolerating that well. They will wait for 24 hours, and as long as his brain likes it, they will pull the drain out of his head.  

Craig walked down the hallway today, so he doing very well as far as that goes.  He struggles as there is still some weakness in his left side, but even that has improved a lot. Every day it seems to improve, although he is easily worn out.  It takes him a little longer to speak what's on his mind because he's either looking for the words, or how to say the words.  He tells me that following conversations is hard and he doesn't remember what has been said.. his short term memory has been affected.  But overall he is doing well."  

Andie asked me to thank everyone again for all of the many kindnesses.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been without Internet for nearly a week and this is the first I've heard of Craig's stroke. I'm glad he's making progress, but I'll add my prayers to everyone else's for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Doing well is good.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Jeanne,

Walked down the hallway? That's much better than I did so soon after the stroke. Craig you're doing GREAT! My speech was bad at first, but gradually I learned that talking slowly vastly improved it. Hey, cowboys tend to be real slow, drawly speakers, anyway.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

For those who haven't seen it, there's a GoFundMe for Craig and Andie:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,216185.0.html

Betsy


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is the latest update. I wish the news was better.

From Andie:
"Here is a update on Craig..  Craig did not handle having his brain clamped and they had to lower the brain drain setting some to release some of the fluids from his head.  The last couple of days have been a downer because Craig is hardly alert.  He is sleeping a lot, and barely responsive. Today he responded to me more than yesterday but fall asleep within 30 minutes of me being there.  

I am now being told Craig has several more days in Neuro ICU, and if his brain fluids do not get under control they will put a Ventralcal(sp) shunt in his head that will lead down to his gut if i understand the doctor today correctly..  Earlier this week I was told a few more days..  As you can imagine I am really struggling with the ups and downs.  When Craig has a good day I have a good day, when Craig has days similar to this one my mood reflects it. 
I am being told this will be a long road a head of us.. That our lives are forever changed but no one can tell me what recovery is going to be like. No one can tell me what to expect. What he will need because until he does intensive Rehab or gets to that point they can't tell me anything.. This is stressful I am a planner and want to make sure  I have everything in place my husband needs when he is back home.
Craig ask for me and his father everyday.. We go everyday and visit..  This has been the hardest thing and probably one of the worst things we have had to survive and deal with in our marriage. Craig and I are thankful for the response we've received from  KB and support that many have given us during this challenging time."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Disheartening, I know, but it's never a straight road to recovery. What is that saying? Life happens when you're busy making other plans.

Sometimes you have to take it one heartbeat at a time and be grateful for each one.


----------



## Sean Sweeney (Apr 17, 2010)

Stay strong, Andie!


----------



## 75845 (Jan 1, 1970)

Sorry to hear of the set-back for Craig. Hopefully the medical people get him sorted.

Another way to help Craig other than buying books is that he has several, mostly short, books in Scribd. Once I read up-thread about people buying The Woodsman (in Kindle Select) I went to Scribd. Being a speedreader I read the entire collection in a few hours.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sorry to hear about the setback.  Andie and Craig, stay strong! *prayers*

Betsy


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Andie,

I know what you're about to go thru. I lived it for 18 months. Had to quit a very long (with State benefits) career in human resources to set up my office as a hospital room and take care of my bedbound mother-in-law. 

Anyone who hasn't done this cannot fathom the stress on the CareGiver. Most people will only ask about Craig, and by all means, he is the most important person in this situation. But don't forget yourself while you're struggling with your new role. I did. I got down to 85 lbs, my hair fell out and I now have scars on my face from the skin problems that came from not eating or sleeping. 

Please take a time-out for yourself every single day. Even half an hour...and get away. Take ANY and ALL offers of help, no matter how much you want to take care of your husband yourself. You cannot take care of him if you don't take care of YOU first. 

Hugs to you, and to Craig. If I can help guide you as you prepare for Craig to come home, please don't hesitate to reach out. Craig knows me well...


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

LL Akers, thank you for posting that. This has been a tremendous burden on Andie and she has no one at all to lean on. I'm sure all of the people posting on this thread have gone a long way to bringing some measure of comfort to her. Here is the latest update:

Update on Craig: 
"Today he was alert, he told me they had him locked up and weren't letting him come home. I told him he couldn't come home until his brain was better and he was strong enough to be safe at home.  He wants to get home so badly and it breaks my heart.  Today I brought his tablet to the hospital for him.. I told him not to worry about posting on facebook or anything just yet till he's stronger.  I watched him struggle for a while with plugging the power cord into the tablet.  Then he struggled with getting into the wifi at the hospital which I helped him with to get that done and get his player back.  I didn't want to jump in and just take over, because I know it would bother me, and often does bother me when people trying to help me just jump in and take over.  I offered to help him..  Craig has not been looking at what he's doing when he's doing fine motor type skills. 
The doctors have told me they will try to clamp the brain drain again in a couple more days, wait and than do another CT in a day or so after clamping his brain drain. If they can not get his brain to take care of the fluids correctly they will need to put in a shunt.. I am praying Craig will not need any surgery.. I am not sure I can handle any more serious stuff.  Today Craig walked with the walker and was trying really hard to stay balanced. It seems he wants to lean to the left side of his body which is the weak side right now."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Walking with the walker is great progress at this stage. Stay strong, Andie. You can do this.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Hang in there Andie! If you need another friend, message me and I'll send you my email.  *big hug*


----------



## bookwriter (Apr 29, 2015)

Prayers for Craig going up!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Here is an update from Andie:

  "Craig did not do well with having the brain drain clamped shut again. They have decided he needs to have surgery to place a shunt with a permanent drain that will lead somewhere in his gut so his fluids can be absorbed in a different way. I am really unsure what this will mean. I have to be at the hospital with Dad in a few hours. I can say I am very scared.  
Yesterday was hard on me.  I was sitting with Craig and he wanted to look up other survival stories on strokes. Craig kept getting lost in what he was reading, reading the same thing over and over. or was adding words where they don't belong. He struggled with reading more than I struggle with reading outloud.. This broke my heart. He could read the words but couldn't follow the sentence they were in. I hate reading out loud - I have a mild form of dyslexia and growing up I had a tracking problem. I tried to help Craig stay in the right place but then he started to add words. Finally he asked me if I could read for him. I did this but it broke my heart because normally I am asking him for help with words. 
He hasnt been wanting to look at what he is doing, when he tries to do fine motor tasks. I am hoping after the shunt gets placed and his body starts handling what happened to him, that these things will return to normal. I am not sure of his prognosis now. I am hoping it will be a full recovery I find out today if they can tell me.. 
This has been a rollercoaster.  Please make sure everyone on KB know that I am reading what they say but have way too much anxiety about signing up right now. I worry they would eat me alive there because I am not a talented writer like my husband."

Andie really is having a rough go. I did assure her though, that we never eat people alive on their first visit.  I have been fixing her updates before I post so I do understand her anxiety about posting live on her own. She has her challenges too and what has happened has really added to her burden. 

I will keep you updated and please keep praying and donating. They will need all the help we can give them. Thank you all for being so supportive to a fellow writer.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This is just heart-breaking, Jeanne. And Craig is so young. It's all profoundly unfair. 

I hope the shunt placement goes well, and this surgery marks the turning point in Craig's recovery.


----------



## JETaylor (Jan 25, 2011)

Hugs and prayers.  

I wish you both positive vibes to get through this hurdle.  My niece had a stroke at 19 and then brain surgery a month later for a rare disease. It took a while, but she has recovered. Although she will need another surgery for the other half of her brain in the next year or so. It's a scary time, but believe in each other and have faith. 

Baby steps. 

All my best,
JET


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

This is just heartbreaking to read. Thank you Jeanne for keeping us updated. I have had the pleasure of talking to Craig outside the WC about stuff and he is good people to put it plainly. I want Andie to know that many here are thinking about him. But lets not forget the caretakers, the wives, the ones having to be strong each day while putting their own pain to the back burner. 
I so hope Andie has someone to give her a hug, give her a couple of minutes to breathe. The stress she is feeling also is really coming through in the posts. Its hard to see our loved ones struggling. 

If she wants to post here she will be welcome, but if its just to much for her right now, Jeanne you are doing a good thing relaying things for now.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Andie,
If you want to post...then post! We understand you may have issues, no one will expect you to write like a writer...and I assure you, we won't let anyone eat you alive. You're Craig's hands right now, and we are his community, so welcome.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Atunah said:


> This is just heartbreaking to read. Thank you Jeanne for keeping us updated. I have had the pleasure of talking to Craig outside the WC about stuff and he is good people to put it plainly. I want Andie to know that many here are thinking about him. But lets not forget the caretakers, the wives, the ones having to be strong each day while putting their own pain to the back burner.
> I so hope Andie has someone to give her a hug, give her a couple of minutes to breathe. The stress she is feeling also is really coming through in the posts. Its hard to see our loved ones struggling.
> 
> If she wants to post here she will be welcome, but if its just to much for her right now, Jeanne you are doing a good thing relaying things for now.


Quoting this because Atunah said everything I was thinking.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

L.L. Akers said:


> Andie,
> If you want to post...then post! We understand you may have issues, no one will expect you to write like a writer...and I assure you, we won't let anyone eat you alive. You're Craig's hands right now, and we are his community, so welcome.


Absolutely right!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

And some of us aren't writers at all. If they can handle my messed up grammar and rambling, they can handle anything.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I agree Becca, Atunah, and all...this situation is beyond heartbreaking. I've had the pleasure of speaking to both Craig and Andie at different times and they are wonderful people. They've both been very good to me. I'm happy to do these updates, I only wish there was more I could do.

I don't get the feeling from Andie that there is anyone to support her or even give her a hug. She seems very alone in this and I think she is incredibly strong and brave to still be upright during all of this. 

One of the biggest disappoints in life is that it isn't fair. Good people suffer while evil people sometimes thrive. I just don't understand.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

Atunah said:


> This is just heartbreaking to read. Thank you Jeanne for keeping us updated. I have had the pleasure of talking to Craig outside the WC about stuff and he is good people to put it plainly. I want Andie to know that many here are thinking about him. But lets not forget the caretakers, the wives, the ones having to be strong each day while putting their own pain to the back burner.
> I so hope Andie has someone to give her a hug, give her a couple of minutes to breathe. The stress she is feeling also is really coming through in the posts. Its hard to see our loved ones struggling.
> 
> If she wants to post here she will be welcome, but if its just to much for her right now, Jeanne you are doing a good thing relaying things for now.





L.L. Akers said:


> Andie,
> If you want to post...then post! We understand you may have issues, no one will expect you to write like a writer...and I assure you, we won't let anyone eat you alive. You're Craig's hands right now, and we are his community, so welcome.


Beautifully said, Atunah and L.L.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andie, Craig--

thinking of you both (and Craig's dad, too!)  Hugs!  Take care of yourself as much as you can, Andie!

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

I can only imagine how frightening and frustrating this must be. The not knowing is so hard. And for someone who was used to commanding words, to have the slip through his fingers now, I know that must be so difficult.

Others have expressed what I think we're all feeling far better than I could. Take heart. We're not there with you, but we _are_ with you.


----------



## T.K. (Mar 8, 2011)

> Andie,
> If you want to post...then post! We understand you may have issues, no one will expect you to write like a writer...and I assure you, we won't let anyone eat you alive. You're Craig's hands right now, and we are his community, so welcome.


Yes! 100% this. 

I don't know if this will help or frustrate Craig, but maybe when he's ready he could listen to audio books. It might help him to get the word order right, just by repetition, etc. I was thinking even start with children's books because they would be less intense, and less stressful, easier to follow, etc. Just check with his physical therapist when it's time. A few years ago my aunt had a massive stroke. She's a professional musician (played for heads of state all over the world) and part of her PT was simple things like this, repeated over and over again. It helped her brain organize. Anyway, she made a full recovery. It took about a year. Please don't take my word on the audio books, though - it was just a thought.

In the meantime, I'm continually praying. And if Craig does want audiobooks in the future, just PM me. They're on me. 

*ETA*
My aunt is back to playing in the symphony- first chair. Just a ray of hope for Andie and Craig when things seem so dark.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

((((((((((big hug Andie and Craig and family)))))))))))))) praying for the surgery.


----------



## Sever Bronny (May 13, 2013)

Get well soon, Craig


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

T.K. Richardson said:


> In the meantime, I'm continually praying. And if Craig does want audiobooks in the future, just PM me. They're on me.
> 
> *ETA*
> My aunt is back to playing in the symphony- first chair. Just a ray of hope for Andie and Craig when things seem so dark.


Andie, a lot of us have coupons for free audiobooks for promo purposes. I have several coupons left for two books and I'd be happy to send them along to you. Of course, Craig may go "yuck" at the mushy parts, but they are both very easy reads/listens. They also have the benefit of being short. The first one is 2 hrs 41 mins and the second is only 56 minutes, so definitely light listening. No strain on the brain.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Just hearing about this. What terrible news. Craig is a great guy. 

Sending positive thoughts, dude. Get well soon and get back here.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

S. Wolf! It's so nice to see you here.

Here is an update from Andie:

" Update on Craig.  He is had surgery this afternoon, it went well.  Tomorrow morning they will check the shunt to make sure it's in right and is working properly. If it is working well, they will move him up to the 9th floor which is their neuro care unit.  Craig woke up for a few minutes after surgery told me he felt better but his head was hurting a bit. They drilled another hole in it, so yeah I expect that not to feel good.  Craig will have some struggles regaining his attention to detail  because his vision has been affected, but this should resolve. 
Last night Craig was trying to read something but kept going back to the same sentence he had just read, or would add words that did not belong.  He finally asked me to read it for him. I brought this up to his doctor today and he told me this would improve with time and to help him when he needs it.    Craig has told me he wants to get back to work, I told him not to worry just yet.  He also told me he felt someone wanted to harm him, but I believe it was from a nightmare because no one could do what he told me they were trying, or wouldnt take the time to do that to him. 
After a couple days on the hospital floor he will be moved to intensive rehab."


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear this. My thoughts and prayers are with Craig and his family.


----------



## EC Sheedy (Feb 24, 2011)

Wishing Craig a strong recovery! This must be terrible to go through on a day to day basis. Stay strong and God bless...


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks JeanneM for keeping us updated.  This is so sad to hear.  Sending prayers and positive thoughts.  

T.K. Richardson's idea to send audiobooks is a wonderful idea.  I have 5 and would be glad to send any or all of them if it would help.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

There is a horrible, terrible fear that comes with having a stroke: "I'm going to be an invalid for the rest of my life!"

But it is deeper than just the concept of being an invalid.When you have a stroke, the brain--the interface between that-which-is-you and the outside world--has been damaged. The very thing that feeds your mind information and allows you to interact with the world no longer works properly. Communicating is a chore. Just getting the correct finger to move is exhausting. You are trapped in a room from which you cannot ever escape.

Anxiety builds up pretty quickly. To escape from this trap, the stroke victim wants and needs to do anything possible to get back to something normal. Work is a normal and regular activity. Hence, comes this almost obsessive desire to get back to work. As I said in an earlier post, impulse control can be lost or supplanted in a stroke victim. So, this need to get back to work can become almost irrational.

In a lot of ways, this is a good sign. He's fighting to get back onto his feet and regain control of his body. This drive can be harnessed as the energy needed to work his way to recovery. If the part of his brain that controls cognitive abilities is still intact, he'll be fine. 

Recovery is not a smooth process. There will be ups and downs, breakthroughs and setbacks. You have to focus on the overall trend, not the immediate results.

You cannot believe just how much effort it takes to do simple things. For even just 15 minutes of activity, one may require a couple hours of rest to recover from the effort. This can also be dangerous. In my desire to get back to normal, I decided I was going to go out and get the mail. It was just 90 feet to the mailbox from the house. I didn't make it. I was so exhausted by the effort, I had to crawl under the apple tree in my front yard to recover. I laid there for well over an hour before I was able to get myself to the front door and into the house. This was in the middle of summer--imagine what could have happened if I was unable to get myself into the shade...

The absolute hardest thing is to tell someone that recovery could take years, not months. You don't want to take away someone's drive to heal and at the same time you don't want to lie to them. You don't want to get their hopes up, only to be dashed by reality. It's a tough balance.


----------



## AJ_Powers (Apr 13, 2011)

Continuing to pray. This is such an awful situation. May God give grace to this family.


----------



## Queen Mab (Sep 9, 2011)

Thinking of Craig. I'll contribute to the Go Fund Me when a couple invoices get paid!


----------



## HelenR (Jun 3, 2015)

I believe in the power of prayer. Our prayers are with you Craig and Andie.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

WDR thank you so much for your valuable insights. I know nothing about this, but feel after reading your posts, that I have a better understanding of what a person goes through. I'm sure others feel the same.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm wondering if the medications he's on, or was on might contribute to his feeling that someone wanted to harm him.  Praying still. *hugs*


----------



## E.R.Baine (Mar 17, 2013)

Hi Craig, I hope you pull through. You are in my thoughts. May God be with you.


----------



## Jason Eric Pryor (Jan 30, 2013)

This is heart-breaking news. My thoughts are with Craig and the family.

I don't really know what to say, but I can offer a little hope. 

My grandfather had a massive stroke several years ago. He couldn't stand. He couldn't feed himself. He couldn't even recognize any of us in the family. Someone had to stay with him to make sure he didn't try to get out of bed because he kept trying to leave on his own.

I'm happy to say that, if you were to meet him today, you would never guess he had a massive stroke. He's just as he was before the stroke. He made a complete recovery.

I hope this isn't seen as giving false hope. I just wanted to emphasize the ability of modern medicine and the natural ability for the body to heal. I wish you guys all the best.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

SunshineOnMe said:


> I'm wondering if the medications he's on, or was on might contribute to his feeling that someone wanted to harm him. Praying still. *hugs*


That happened to a family member of mine - specifically, a reaction to the general anaesthetic. It was frightening and distressing for her, but it did pass when the medication got out of her system.


----------



## TonyWrites (Oct 1, 2013)

My thoughts and prayers are with Craig, as well as my deepest sympathy:  my mother is currently in a rehab facility after suffering two strokes earlier this year which left her unable to swallow or speak and paralyzed her right side.    I am still feeling battered and raw over what happened to my mother (  ), but she is a strong woman and will pull through eventually, and I have nothing but compassion for Craig and others who have suffered strokes.

Count me in on a donation to Craig's GoFundMe page once I have a few bucks to spare.


----------



## Marseille France or Bust (Sep 25, 2012)

Just read this thread and sent a prayer straight to the top. Love and light Craig's way.


----------



## Nic (Nov 17, 2013)

Shayne Parkinson said:


> That happened to a family member of mine - specifically, a reaction to the general anaesthetic. It was frightening and distressing for her, but it did pass when the medication got out of her system.


Same for my father. He later said he was absolutely convinced the people around him were secret agents doing tests on people with the full cooperation of doctors and nurses, and that these were some of the worst nightmares of his life. It apparently is a common enough thing.

Just having come across this I'll add my best wishes for Craig's recovery!


----------



## rjspears (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry I didn't see this earlier.  I've been traveling.  Positive thoughts and prayers going out to Craig and his family.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Received two updates for the last few days from Andie:

"Craig had to have surgery. It went well and he is in the regular hospital for Neuro care, and hopefully Monday he will go to an intensive rehab facility to start his road to recovery and then home.  Today I was told Craig might not be ready after the 10 days rehab to come home with out needing a lot of help and our apartment is not set up for this.. So they told me I'd have to put him in a skilled nursing home till i can find different living arrangements if he doesn't recovery enough not to need a wheelchair.  A walker we can make work through our lease agreement but not a wheelchair.  I was told for several months Craig will need me home for his safety because cognitively and balancing balancing will be a issue. Staying home isn't a problem  I am already taking care of my husband Dad, so hey why can't I also take care of Craig, at least they in the same place.. 

I feel so helpless right now, and frustrated that there's not a damn thing I can do to help my husband.  It pains me to watch him struggle with reading things, and tracking what he has read or the words on a page, because I know this is something very important to Craig as a writer and formatter.  The last couple of days I have had to read for him, today I asked him what he was struggling with because he seemed to be struggling.. I told him if he could tell me what was happening I might be able to help him easier because than I could adapt to a better way to help him.. It just really broke my heart.  Walking is a challenging.. What is mind blowing is how his body was so strong before this happened and now he is weaker. The brain is a amazing thing when it goes wrong it really screws everything up. 

Emotionally Craig is trying to find blame or a reason why this has happened.. He has had some interesting theories as to why this stroke has happened. 

Today Craig had a lot better day. He is still struggling with his balance.  His reading was a lot better today.. I mean he actually was able to read after I underlined what he was trying to read.  He than read a small card and did well. He is struggling with vision issues like double vision.  Home isn't good for him right now and if he can't recover well enough to be in a walker, than home doesn't meet the need and it would be very hard for our manager here to make it.  I will see how this week goes if I need a more handicap friendly place I will start the process of moving out of here. I am hoping to find a single family home for less money than this apartment I have been looking at apartments and rent is very high here, so I am not sure how we can do it.. 

Craig was positive today. He told me he not sure what actually happening or what's actually dreaming.  He is eager for physical therapy (PT), Occupational Therapy (OT) and Speech Therapy (ST).  He works so hard every day and every day I see him improving but I see things that concern me."


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks JeanneM - we sure do appreciate your updates.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Andie, you are precious. *hugs*  I am continuing to pray for Craig. He is inspirational in how he's committed to getting better.  

Thank you Jeanne for your updates. *hugs*


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Thanks for the further update, Jeanne. Tell Andie that the best thing she can do for Craig is to continue to be the loving and supportive wife she already is. Love is the best medicine!

I hope she can sort out a better housing situation, so whatever happens he can come home.

Love ya, Craig! Keep fighting, dude.


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

I've been away from the boards for a few months, so I've just seen this last night. This is an extremely tough thing to happen to a super nice guy. I've only had a couple of conversations/debates on here with Craig in the past. I have to say that if you have to disagree with someone on an online forum, then Craig is the guy to do it with. He handled debate with intelligence and grace.

One of the main reasons that I've been away is because my Father suffered the same kind stroke in October of last year. I can certainly empathize with Craig and his family. My Father has a PhD in Geology, so to see him lose most of his vast intelligence is perhaps the most heartbreaking aspect for me.  I am my Father's main caregiver and together we have been on a long difficult journey. Things are slowly getting better, but we are still miles from where we want to be. I am convinced that my Father's attitude and willingness to keep trying are what has gotten us this far. It is my understanding that Craig has a pretty good drive to get better. Him and his family will need support and prayers in the next several months.

My family's hearts and prayers go out to Craig and his family. This will be a tough time for him and all those who love him, but it can get better.

Stay strong and committed to the therapy Craig and make use of all the support that you can from friends and family. We wish you the best.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andie, all I can say is may God grant you all the strength you need to care for Craig and his Dad in the coming months. And don't forget to take care of yourself because without your own health, you won't be able to take care of anyone else.


----------



## Daniel Leston (Nov 1, 2010)

Prayers for a speedy and full recovery.  With God, all things are possible.

Dan --


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I feel so blessed to have been given the privilege of posting these updates. Otherwise, I would never have seen the incredible kindness and support coming from all of you. Please know that Andie does read this thread and has printed it off to read to Craig. This means the world to them.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Andie wrote and would love to take you up on your offer of audio books. She thinks this would be really good for Craig. Unfortunately neither of us know anything about audio books.

She asked what program Craig would need on his tablet to listen to audio books. Can you help us figure this out? I feel so stupid that I can't help with this, but I've no clue how they work.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

My friend had stroke about two months ago and had complications with a clot in her heart and various other things. I saw her on Saturday at a wedding and she looked as if nothing had every been wrong with her  . So there is reason to be optimistic.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JeanneM said:


> Andie wrote and would love to take you up on your offer of audio books. She thinks this would be really good for Craig. Unfortunately neither of us know anything about audio books.
> 
> She asked what program Craig would need on his tablet to listen to audio books. Can you help us figure this out? I feel so stupid that I can't help with this, but I've no clue how they work.


Go into audible.com and they have the free program for download. It can also be downloaded on a smartphone. Once that is done (don't sign up for a membership), we'll PM you with codes and instructions for downloading audiobook. Oh, you just use your regular Amazon sign-in.

In fact, I'll send you mine right now, Jeanne, so you can pass it on to Andie.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Thank you, Gertie! I will copy the instructions for Andie and hope she is able to get this going for him.


----------



## JenM (Jan 31, 2014)

Reading about his problems with tracking words/lines reminded me of something I went through with my daughter when she was younger. She would get lost while trying to read, both with which line she was on, and words within a line she'd jumble up. She was diagnosed with Scotopic Sensitivity and I ended up buying her A4 tinted overlays and Eye Level Reading Rulers. The reading rulers were a great help because she could section off either a paragraph at a time, or just a single line at a time.

There is some study on visual stress symptoms secondary to stroke being treatable with these kinds of items: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/23282034

You can read about Visual Stress here: http://www.crossboweducation.com/articles/all-about-visual-stress

You can also see the reading rulers here: http://www.crossboweducation.com/duo-window-eye-level-reading-rulers-for-visual-stress

I ordered my daughters items from the US store which is at: http://www.crossboweducation.us/

They also have some software that can be used to place colored overlays on your computer and virtual reading rulers as well.

I have no idea if this would be of any help to Craig, but I thought maybe it was worthwhile sharing.


----------



## Lefty (Apr 7, 2011)

Best wishes on a quick recovery!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

If any who offered could email me codes to download free audio books for Craig, I'll pass those along to Andie. Margaret Lake kindly sent free books with instructions on how to do this and it has worked out for them just fine.  JenM...thank you so much. Andie reads the thread and I know she will appreciate your suggestion.

UPDATE From Andie:

"I am talking to the hospital staff. Craig will be place in a skilled nursing facility to help him prepare for Acute Rehab. I went to one of the places today and it was an easy decision. I did some research online of 4 places, one of which I looked up myself. I really liked the staff

Craig does not want to be at the skilled nursing place but he agreed to it. He says he's sleeping so much because he's bored. He told me if they give him more things to do he'd be more attentive. I told the Skilled Nursing Rehab Center what Craig said to me and I encouraged them to connect Craig with other residents who are in similar situation. The lady who gave me a tour told me she would connect us both with a couple of people.

The place was surprisingly clean. I was actually kind of surprised. The nice thing is if I want to eat a meal with my husband, Dad and I can join and pay 2$ a meal which is nice. This could be good if I can eat with my husband.

I am glad I did a bit of research I feel better visiting and researching. They will do 2 to 3 hours of therapies a day with Craig with the goal of getting him to acute rehab.

Craig wanted me to tell everyone, especially the one who gave him a book thank you.. He has felt a little ashamed because he feels that KB has done better than him at providing the last couple of weeks. I told him it was okay. He said he was impressed with everyone.

Craig's reading has improved a lot, he does tire out easily. Dad has really been a trooper, he handles coming with me almost every day to the hospital. Getting home is usually 1hour to 2 hours."

http://www.gofundme.com/craighansen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Sounds like progress. Is the facility closer to you than the hospital? That would take a big burden off you and Dad.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I know Craig has been an inspiration and a role model to me, and I don't feel like he's contributed any less since his illness.

Stuff happens, Craig! Just focus on getting well, and know that we will be here when you can come back and you will be welcomed. Stay strong and keep fighting.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Thanks so much for posting these.

Betsy


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

You are all so welcome. I'm happy to post the updates. It is such a small thing to contribute. Here is the latest:

"Craig finally got moved to skilled nursing facility to help him get strong enough for acute rehab.  Craig is struggling with the reality of it all, he understand he has had a stroke but doesnt quiet understand he can not work just yet.  He has many struggles to overcome but because he is young they expect him to recover pretty much fully.. He will need me at home for a while after coming home because of cognition and how easily tired he becomes. He wants to be back home and doesn't like the fact he can't just come back home to be with Dad and I. 

Craig's reading has improved a lot too. He improves daily. I am not sure how long he will be at the new rehab facility.  Today the hospital told me he was able to tell them my phone number almost correctly. His long term memory is intact, but his short-term memory has some problems.  He might have some issues with mixing up dreams and reality too."


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Sounds like he's making wonderful progress!


----------



## Vinny OHare (May 3, 2013)

Thanks for these updates. Glad they have him moved, it is going to be a long struggle. I can't imagine what he is thinking. Sending some good thoughts his way.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm so happy he's improving. I think every day will slowly be better than the last.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

A recent update from Andie:

"Craig is doing pretty well, he is still easily tired out.  Often I come in and he is sleeping.  When he wakes up he talks to me..  He seems to be doing better every day, and today he seemed more with it mentally.

Craig told me yesterday he did not want his tablet and to take it back home. it is very hard right now for him to use his tablet or anything that requires fine motor skills. He seems partly unaware of his left side.  I will continue encouraging Craig to work on his left side and use his tablet. I think once he can do some of the harder tasks at hand he will be happier. He is able to feed himself but he doesn't even want Mashed potatoes which is his favorite thing at home.  I worry about how little he has been eating and that he not getting enough food for his body to heal itself. I am sure they have dietitians watching this. Craig is not in danger of losing too much weight, as he has a lot he can lose before it becomes a real concern.  But as a wife, I'm always worried that he is getting everything he needs.  

Craig asks every day when he can come home, and every day I have to tell him - I do not know."


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Aww ... Craig, Andie.   Things do sound like they're getting better, but this must be so hard.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

So glad to hear things are improving. It's a long road and that can be intimidating and frustrating. But it's like writing a novel. Just take it one day at a time and it will happen.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

An update from Andie. Please keep Craig and Andie in your prayers. This is going to be a long, hard, haul for both of them:

"Craig is doing well at rehab.. He still struggles with mixing up some dreams with reality, and  is struggling with the fact he had a stroke.

Craig has also been doing well in therapy.  He stood for 5 minutes today putting together flashlights.  He was disappointed none of them worked.  He told them he wanted to get back to writing and helping other authors with their books and it was important.  I told his therapist I was concerned about bringing his Chrome book because he struggles with fine motor skills and I didn't want him to work on his laptop with out having a therapist there to help him.  I do not want anything to discourage Craig at all.. I really feel protective of him.  Craig wants to come home every day. He doesn't want to stay there but I keep telling him he needs to stay where he is safe.."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Men are such terrible patients.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

awww, I'm glad he is improving, but it has to be frustrating for the whole family.  Hang in there Craig and family!


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

Hi all,  

My name is Andie.. I am Craig Hansen wife.    I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped and has posted her about my husband and all the kind words or uplifting thoughts..  I will continue having Jeanne do my updates for me because I am not good at writing and will probably confuse 80% of readers here..


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

CraigWife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Andie.. I am Craig Hansen wife. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped and has posted her about my husband and all the kind words or uplifting thoughts.. I will continue having Jeanne do my updates for me because I am not good at writing and will probably confuse 80% of readers here..


Hugs Andie.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Hi, Andie!

I know this is all so hard. You're both doing wonderfully. Hang in there!


----------



## Robert Dahlen (Apr 27, 2014)

CraigWife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Andie.. I am Craig Hansen wife. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped and has posted her about my husband and all the kind words or uplifting thoughts.. I will continue having Jeanne do my updates for me because I am not good at writing and will probably confuse 80% of readers here..


Hugs! Let Craig know we're still rooting for him!


----------



## Caddy (Sep 13, 2011)

Yes, we sure are.


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

CraigWife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Andie.. I am Craig Hansen wife. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped and has posted her about my husband and all the kind words or uplifting thoughts.. I will continue having Jeanne do my updates for me because I am not good at writing and will probably confuse 80% of readers here..


Thanks for posting, Andie! You know that you and Craig are in everyone's thoughts here.

Kia kaha [stay strong]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

CraigWife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Andie.. I am Craig Hansen wife. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped and has posted her about my husband and all the kind words or uplifting thoughts.. I will continue having Jeanne do my updates for me because I am not good at writing and will probably confuse 80% of readers here..


Andie,

so glad to "meet" you! Thanks for posting and for giving Jeanne updates for us. Craig has been a member of our community for a very long time and we are all pulling for him and thinking of you all!

Betsy


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Hi, Andie!  We're delighted to hear from you directly. Your writing looks great to me. Hugs to you and Craig!


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 24, 2012)

Andie, We're cheering for you and Craig every day. It will be 2 steps forward and 1 back for a long time. The important thing is to keep _stepping._


----------



## R. Doug (Aug 14, 2010)

CraigWife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My name is Andie.. I am Craig Hansen wife. I just wanted to say thank you to everyone who has helped and has posted her about my husband and all the kind words or uplifting thoughts.. I will continue having Jeanne do my updates for me because I am not good at writing and will probably confuse 80% of readers here..


Please to make your acquaintance, Andy. I just wish it were under happier circumstances. Best wishes both for a fast recovery for Craig and the strength to get through this trying time for you.


----------



## Pamela (Oct 6, 2010)

Thanks for posting, Andy.  Best wishes for you and Craig.  You can tell he's one of our favorite people!


----------



## Joel Ansel (Oct 17, 2013)

Hang in there Andie. As a caregiver for my Dad, I can tell you that the first few months were the most difficult for both of us. It has gotten easier. I pray that things get easier for Craig and you soon. I would recommend finding another caregiver or two that are in similar situations that you can talk to. You will get highly frustrated sometimes and it's good to talk to someone who has dealt with this kind of thing. Do whatever you need to keep both of your spirits up.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 12, 2015)

I've been lurking and following along, but wanted to send my best wishes to Craig (and to you, Andie). My mom had a stroke about eight years ago. She was the worst patient ever, which was kind of ridiculous given that she was a physical therapist. Her doctor would order physical therapy, and she would call downstairs (to the department where she used to work) and cancel it. 

She pushed to come home far too soon, and it was hard. She would try to walk without assistance when we had our backs turned, and would fall. Eventually, sheer stubbornness won out, but I really wish that she had been somewhere safe during that time. It's really good to hear that Craig is safe, getting the therapy that he needs, etc. He sounds like a pretty strong, determined guy, and I have faith that he'll be back home one day soon.

I won't lie and say that my mom recovered immediately, but she DID recover fully. The only difference that I notice is that she used to be able to sit on the floor and then spring up, but now it's harder for her to get up off the floor. She's also almost 70, so that may have something to do with it. (For the record, I still take longer than she does to get up.)
My thoughts are with your whole family during this stressful time. It's so hard to see someone that you love struggle, and I'm sure that it has been very hard for Craig to not be home with you and dad.

Take very good care.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andie, I'm not forgetting you and Craig's dad in my prayers. You all need the strength and grace to get through his.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I received an update from Andie. I can't even imagine what she is going through all on her own: 

"Today I had a care management meeting about Craig's goals and what they are expecting.. I was told that Craig will need at least 6 to 8 weeks in this Rehab and then maybe he will go to an acute rehab here in Portland Oregon.

  I am a bit discouraged because Craig is doing well at some things and struggling with other things.. He was just told today that he could no longer drive. I am surprised how well he handled it, he told them. That's okay my wife does a lot of the driving anyways and she better at it than I.  Craig has depth perception and vision loss in some areas of his vision field.  This issue may clear up after Craig's brain rewires some of its skills. Craig does not realize his left side is there, he will run into things on his left.  They are still not letting him walk much because of this issue.  They are trying to train Craig to look at his left.

They said cognitively Craig is doing well. He has some speech delay but I am believing this perceived delay isn't  really a delay but more in line with Craig's natural personality. Craig has always been slower to verbal respond, as he thinks and formulates what he wants to say.  So I believe Craig's slow responses is more of him just being a slow to speak type of guy who is always considering what needs to be said before he speaks.
  
Craig is very bright his therapist tells him, and will be able to overcome it all. 
The biggest challenge Craig faces is staying awake. The reason why this is such a big challenging is because the area of the brain that got damaged is in the Thalamus, and this area controls consciousness, motor and visual skills.  Craig has a long way to go with his rehab. They do not believe he will ever be able to manage stairs and will always be at a risk for falling down, his left side will always be a problem for him.

It looks like I will need to potentially move my family to a place that his handicap friendly.  If he needs a chair it will make the apartment unlivable for him because doorways are too small. So the challenge I am faced with is finding a place that will allow me to keep all three of our animals. One of them is a mental health dog for Dad so this will be easy to keep, but our two cats - unless I get them labeled as companion animals for Craig and I, will not be considered. I might do it.  Right now I can't see losing one of the cats, and emotionally handling this pressure. I am kind of at my maximum stress level and I am simply too attached to both cats. 

The next problem I am faced with my car which I love, is low down to the ground, it does not have enough room to carry two wheelchairs.  I can make the car work easier than the apartment. The good thing about my car is I have bars on it and have a external bag that can be attached to the bars which would fit at least a wheelchair or walker if I needed. I will possible need to see about getting a new vehicle which would be more handicap accessible to my husband and his dad. 

I have had people tell me not to get depressed, or not to feel discouraged.  I am sorry but its okay for me to feel down, it okay for me to feel like everything is way too much.  I'm worried about how I am going to find a place that I can afford to live in, how I am gonna be able to get a new car for my husband that will be higher up. I know what I want for a car but with what money? I know I have money in saving from the GoFundMe but that going to be meeting deposits and bills. Today we had a meeting with medicaid Craig will have no copay for any therapy but his therapy will only be 2x a week."


----------



## Carradee (Aug 21, 2010)

JeanneM said:


> I have had people tell me not to get depressed, or not to feel discouraged. I am sorry but its okay for me to feel down, it okay for me to feel like everything is way too much.


It definitely *is* okay for you to feel like that, Andie. (I'm guessing you'll be reading this.) I'm praying for Craig's recovery and your situation-and for your own mental and physical health in the midst of it all.


----------



## Bluebonnet (Dec 15, 2013)

Andie, I'm so sorry to hear about your challenges with finding a new place to live, finding a new car, finding the money for both those things, and figuring out a way to keep your cats. I don't blame you at all for feeling overwhelmed. I would be feeling the same way.

Maybe you could try to delay tackling the problem-solving for a little while. It sounds like you don't know for sure yet whether Craig will need a wheelchair. If he can manage without one, then you could keep the car you have, and maybe also stay in the same apartment.

I don't know how you are able to manage the care for both your dad and Craig. You are much stronger than I would be in a similar situation.

Best wishes, and I continue to pray for Craig and for you. And the cats too.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

I've been out of touch and just saw this thread...I'm praying for a full recovery for Craig, and strength for his spouse, Andie.
My Father-in-Law had a stroke 12 years ago, and has made a full recovery, except for vision loss in one eye. I feel for you and your family.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Where do Craig and Andie live?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This sounds very hard, Andie and Craig. Take courage in the time you have -- a month to month and a half in the current facility, then some time in the acute rehab facility. Hopefully this will give you enough time to solve the two major issues (affordable pet-friendly accessible housing, car).

Could you trade cars with a friend for a while, once Craig comes home? Maybe someone who has a higher vehicle would be willing to swap with you until Craig becomes stronger and might be able to manage the lower vehicle you already have.

Is Social Security Disability a possibility for Craig? It seems to me that our nation's social safety net exists for just this kind of situation, where someone cannot work due to injury and his spouse cannot work due to being a care-giver.

There's nothing wrong with feeling overwhelmed and depressed, Andie. Anyone in your position would. Hugs to you both.



Monique said:


> Where do Craig and Andie live?


Portland? Somewhere in Oregon.


----------



## sarahdalton (Mar 15, 2011)

It is okay for you to feel down, Andie. I can't imagine how stressful it is for you right now. Please come and vent on our board if it helps relieve some stress. We're a friendly lot, and we're all wishing for Craig to get better. 

You have the support of us all here. Stay strong.


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

This is a very long thread and I haven't read through it.  Is there a Paypal option to donate or do you have to go through those GoFund things?  :-(


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

HSh said:


> This is a very long thread and I haven't read through it. Is there a Paypal option to donate or do you have to go through those GoFund things? :-(


http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,216185.msg3013849.html#new


----------



## 77071 (May 15, 2014)

cinisajoy said:


> http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,216185.msg3013849.html#new


So that's a no. Thanks. :/

Yes, I'd like to donate but I guess not everybody takes paypal.


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

Craig and I live in Portland area of Oregon. 

I do come in here and read the post everyday. I get rather overwhelmed by writing and anxious so I leave JeanneM do that for me.


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Hugs Andie.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Hi, Andie. Yes, it's totally expected to feel overwhelmed, down and depressed right now. You have a lot of stress and changes in your life. The important thing is to NOT let Craig see you that way. He'll feel responsible and it might prolong his recovery or worse.

Take time for yourself every day. That's important too!

I agree with Becca. You should be applying for disability (for Craig) right away. One of my family members receives it and her strokes were much milder (mini-strokes). She was declined until I wrote to a State Representative with my plea and evidence. The faster you get your declines out of the way and appeal...the faster you'll get that first check. You WILL be denied the first time, and maybe the second, but keep trying!

I also agree to take your time finding new housing, car and making a decision on your pets. A lot may change by the time Craig is ready to come home, and I know he loves your pets too. Could be he doesn't need handicap access after all. I'm sure it's overwhelming and you're just trying to be prepared, but in this case, you could be making changes for nothing. 

Big ((hug)) to you and Craig. Hang in there. And welcome to KBoards.


----------



## Clementine (Jun 12, 2015)

Big hugs to you, Andie. 
The next time you visit Craig, ask to speak to the social worker at the rehab center/skilled nursing facility. They can help you start the process (they should really facilitate it for you and walk you through step by step) for getting disability. 

Most folks are denied the first time. Expect that, and then write an appeal. People who need it are usually awarded it when they try again. In this case, it sounds like disability would be a huge help and is warranted. 

My heart goes out to you. So, so much going on to try to balance and keep organized. Do you have any close friends that you can ask to help you with certain tasks?


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Sending best wishes to you both, Andie and Craig.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

L.L. Akers said:


> I agree with Becca. You should be applying for disability (for Craig) right away. One of my family members receives it and her strokes were much milder (mini-strokes). She was declined until I wrote to a State Representative with my plea and evidence. The faster you get your declines out of the way and appeal...the faster you'll get that first check. You WILL be denied the first time, and maybe the second, but keep trying!


I also have a family member on Disability, and L.L. is so right: it's not easy to get. From what I understand, people who are represented by an attorney who specializes in disability cases have a much, much higher success rate, so a few hours of a lawyer's time might be a terrific use of some of the gofundme money. My relative told me they get about $1000/month through disability, so attorney costs could be recouped quickly, once the disability begins to come in. With luck, there are social workers or other helpers affiliated with Craig's rehab facility who can provide info and help with some of the paperwork.

Hang in there, Andie! Hugs!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andie, I don't know how you can NOT be depressed and anxious. This is a terrible burden for you, but at least take care of yourself physically.

You shouldn't have to pay a disability lawyer up front. They take a percentage out of your settlement and you have to be unable to work for a year. It actually took me nearly two years to get it. You should start looking into it now. Craig's circumstances are extreme and you may not have to wait.


----------



## RedAlert (May 15, 2015)

My heart goes out to you.  If I got it right, you are the sole caretaker of two disabled persons.  Oh, man.  That's a toughie.  I am adding my voice to those that advised you to take care of yourself.  You MUST take care of yourself.  You can't allow yourself to become ill from stress.  

I visited Craig's Amazon books, and I note that he has excellent reviews.  I am waiting for my copies, but I am anticipating solid reads.

I noticed that Craig's dad is a veteran (is Craig?)  You have some options for a little help from the VA, and they can set up some in house help so you might be able to get some respite care, at least for the veteran.  They can do this for free.  Then, perhaps you can structure it to help out in the broader sense.  Please, make sure that you are utilizing all possible VA benefits for Craig's dad.  In fact, you might investigate getting paid as a caretaker for your men.  See what Oregon has available for you.

I don't fully understand your housing situation.  I am not trying to pry. Make sure you use the Americans With Disabilities Act, in case you need that power.  And remember, there are plenty of people with hospital beds in their living rooms.  Just saying.

IMO, your biggest problem will be your vehicle.  I totally get what you are saying about the height of the floorboard and seat.  It's definitely a consideration.  But, if you think that you are going to have to heavy lift Craig into the passenger side because his left side doesn't work, I feel for you.  I am praying that he can continue to stand and pivot.  You can get narrow doorway wheelchairs and such, but the car will be a problem.  Also, one of your guys will have to be able to wheel himself.  The good news is, with the VA, the caretaker can go with you to any appointment.

Don't take a no answer to anything you want.  Investigate fully before going in another direction.  I admire you for your pluck, and I know that you will succeed.  You'll do it.


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

RedAlert said:


> My heart goes out to you. If I got it right, you are the sole caretaker of two disabled persons. Oh, man. That's a toughie. I am adding my voice to those that advised you to take care of yourself. You MUST take care of yourself. You can't allow yourself to become ill from stress.
> 
> I visited Craig's Amazon books, and I note that he has excellent reviews. I am waiting for my copies, but I am anticipating solid reads.
> 
> ...


Craig is not a Vet, only his Dad. The issue with the car is it is almost down to the ground.


----------



## Sophrosyne (Mar 27, 2011)

You can start a Go Fund Me campaign, so that his friends and fans can donate. A little bit from a lot of people can build up quickly. That can help you with getting a more appropriate car or SUV. There's no minimum, you don't have to meet a goal, and they do take a percentage, but it can be a godsend when you're struggling to care for someone who's been through a traumatic event.

Remember to take some mental health breaks for yourself. It's very a very stressful situation, and often, caregivers can wind up burning out or with health problems of their own. I wound up in the ER, because I didn't take a break from the stress of an extended period of caring for a stroke patient. It's tough, because it becomes a full-time job, and then some, and you feel guilty when you're not there, but you do need to give yourself a break. Get a Groupon coupon for a low-cost massage or go see a movie. Something to just let the stress and tension go for a few hours.

We'll keep praying for both of you!


----------



## RedAlert (May 15, 2015)

CraigWife said:


> Craig is not a Vet, only his Dad. The issue with the car is it is almost down to the ground.


Well, I would encourage you to get VA services in place for Craig's Dad, if you haven't already. They can help you with a lot of stuff. They'll give you free equipment, and they can hire in home services to help you. Craig's Dad earned this by his service. I would be amazed if they told you no. Use the Ombudsman if you encounter a problem.

I know that Craig is not a Vet, but you know there may be spill over benefits. If you need a caregiver to come in and relieve you so you don't drop from exhaustion, they'll come in and take care of Dad, and free you up to sleep, kick back, or whatever. You'll get about 16 hours a week. About 4 hours a day. You can get a lot done in 4 hours. Light housekeeping, cooking, assistance with bathing for Dad. The helper can shop for you, go to appointments with you. I don't want to falsely encourage you, but just, look into it. No harm in lining up your ducks. And the VA shows a lot of respect to Vets and the care is every bit as good as any other hospital. Heck, they'll even mail his meds to him.

Did you know that Vets have a pension they can collect? It's not much, but you can get somewhere around maybe, $15,000 to start. Everything is offset by various considerations, so it might not work out, but look anyway.

Since Dad uses a wheelchair, he might need a different car for you to drive him around. If you are Dad's representative payee for social security, buying a needed car is something you are permitted to buy to help him. Disclaimer: I am not a lawyer.

Vans for transportation are horrendously expensive. You can modify a car with special seats, but even that is expensive. That's why I say this is your real problem. I would look into a car with the proper height, or a modification (but a mod will probably cost you $10-15,000, so you can see how that'll go.)

I wonder if the solution could be as simple as having your present car lifted? If that's all you need, maybe you could do that.

I don't know how it goes in Oregon, but here in California, you would need a DNR signed by a doc for your refrigerator door in case of emergency. Not saying how it is for you, just something for you and your guys to consider and be prepared for, when the time comes.

The other thing I want to mention is, you can't leave them alone in the house now. Not until your husband is almost fully recovered.

Establishing a routine will reduce stress for you. Music reduces stress. Petting cats reduces stress. Stress is a silent destroyer of health. Remember that human beings are adaptable, and your family will figure things out. Might not be like it was, but life can still be good. The new normal! You will survive.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Recent update from Andie:

"Craig is improving daily. I turned in the reasonable accommodation to my apartment manager today and we will begin working on steps to break the lease if management here is unable to meet the requirements we need.  We are still unsure if Craig will be needing a wheelchair.  

Craig still needs verbal cuing to remember his left side.  I am often asking him what or who is on your left? He gets frustrated sometimes because he thinks he has enough room between him and whatever the offending object is but really doesn't, and I am always worried he will hurt himself.  Craig will always be at a risk for falls, and will have balance issues.  Cognitively Craig is doing very well, he sometimes gets confused as to what time of day it is, and when Dad and I have been there.  We have talked about his short-term memory and how that will improve with time. Long-term memory is still good.
  
Emotionally Craig seems a little down.  He's really missing Blue our siamese cat. I think that giving him a visit with Blue might help.  He perked up when I bought him outside for a little while this afternoon. There is a stray cat that is outside and Craig was hoping it would come and visit.  I believe having more people to visit Craig would help him some, especially those friends he knows.  He's been sleeping a lot, part of this is because of where he had his stroke and this will be something he will need to fight probably for a long time.  He's been staying up more lately, and I been getting after him for being in bed when I come and visit.  If he is sleeping I allow him to sleep but they need him to be staying awake for 8 hours or more for the intense rehab.
  
Cognitively Craig has improved too.  He struggles with maintaining focus for long periods of times, but shoot who doesn't? Dont our brains do best with working out for 15 to 20minutes at a time?  He is able to recall words today. He had to come up with words that begin with X, and seriously. I can't even think of more than 2 words.  He is working on crossword puzzles and mazes. He also has a printing assignment that he hasn't been doing. I am not sure how to get him to understand all of these assignments that seem silly to him will help him improve."


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

Someone asked about a GoFundMe here is what someone already set up for us. http://www.gofundme.com/craighansen

Right now I am working on getting Dad more benefits through the VA. The issue with getting in home help for him is Hospice has to say he has less than three month.. Dad VA social worker is trying to get me some help too financially and support at home. My hospice Volunteer Coordinator called me this afternoon because my aid can't make it. I asked her to help me with one day this week, and told her I was really looking forward to going out this weekend with a friend for a much needed break. She going to try to find me more volunteers so that I can relax a bit more.

I have a very solid crisis plan, or self-care plan, I have a clinical counseling degree. One of my assignments, I am now glad I did was to come up with a self-care plan. Some of it doesn't work but most of it does work. I listen to music, sing and still haven't picked up my guitar but I am finding time to relax. I have learned I need to do somethings differently than I thought I would. One thing I have learned is that some times face to face friends mean well but do more damage than help.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

CraigWife said:


> Right now I am working on getting Dad more benefits through the VA. The issue with getting in home help for him is Hospice has to say he has less than three month.. Dad VA social worker is trying to get me some help too financially and support at home. My hospice Volunteer Coordinator called me this afternoon because my aid can't make it. I asked her to help me with one day this week, and told her I was really looking forward to going out this weekend with a friend for a much needed break. She going to try to find me more volunteers so that I can relax a bit more.


This is the industry I work in and we work with VA a lot. There are three programs you could ask your VA rep about. Aid and Attendance, Service Connected, and Homemakers/Home Care benefits. None of those should require any statements from hospice and life expectancy should not be a criteria in determining benefits.

Here is more info on those benefits:
http://www.va.gov/geriatrics/guide/longtermcare/homemaker_and_home_health_aide_care.asp (Homemaker/Home Care)

http://www.benefits.va.gov/pension/aid_attendance_housebound.asp (Aid and Attendance)

http://www.benefits.va.gov/compensation/ (Service Connected)


----------



## RedAlert (May 15, 2015)

Yeah, it doesn't sound right what they are telling you.  Go to the Ombudsman and discuss it with them.  Also, I'd get a response from a national source, and wave it in their faces.  Sometimes, you just have to politely go over their heads.  Worse comes to worse, you could contact your state rep, and get he/she to help you.  Do an end run around those that stand in your way.  One thing is, hospice criteria has always been a doctor's opinion that the patient may have 6 mos or less, not 3 mos..  Doesn't matter if the patient lives past 6 months.  That's just the line they draw

I cared for my mother in her last years, and I refused hospice for her.  The VA provided everything for her (a vet.)  They even sent lab draws to our home through the company that they contracted for services.  They never charged her a cent.  We had in-home services.

Listen, as you may have guessed, I am a vet.  One time, I had to go to the VA for something, and I don't even remember what.  They arbitrarily took my ID card and gave me a card which entitled me only to ER services.  I was extremely angry.  Heck, I hardly ever even used services, being generally healthy back then.  But, if you need them, you need them.

I went to a different VA, got what I needed, and those guys said, "Hmmm, I wonder why they did that?  Well, here's your new card!"  And, back in business.  Never had to go through that again, even when I returned to the original VA facility.  That is now long in my past.  It remains a mystery.

Just for grins, get the paperwork and apply for his pension.  Find it on the internet and have the papers mailed to you.  Dad can sign with a scrawl if need be.  Get it fast tracked due to his age.  Along the way, you can ask about other benefits.  Gather your facts in writing, and ask them why your vet doesn't qualify for the same benefits others are receiving.  It's a national program.  If for some reason he doesn't fit into a category, find out why.  At his age, he is considered to be 100% disabled.

If the rules have somehow changed, I apologize.  I last used home services in 2011, not that long ago in government time.  I am praying for you and your family.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Let me tell you about changes in hospice care since I just went through it with my father. There's now a term called "actively dying" (their term). That means you need skilled nursing care. This is as opposed to "actually dying" (my term). 

I had to get private duty nurses and Cna' s and that was only for a few hours a day. Hospice would provide an aide for an hour to an hour and a half a day Monday through Friday and send a nurse out to reevaluate if there was a significant change.  My father was agitated all night, trying to throw himself out of the bed and we couldn't get any water down him. The finally sent Nurse Godzilla who who was nasty and insulting and did nothing.

I fired that company and brought in a new company, but in the end, they only provided continuous care for the last few hours of his life.

Hospice care just isn't what it used to be thanks to the new government rules. Make sure you find out exactly what you can expect from them. Apparently there is some leeway in interpreting the rules.


----------



## RedAlert (May 15, 2015)

I feel for you.  Caring for a family member at home is extremely difficult.  But, they can't stay continuously in an acute care hospital, and nursing homes leave a lot to be desired.  No matter how hard it was, your relative was better off with you.

Hospice care generally means the patient can get narcs for pain much easier than if he is not on hospice.  It means that he is at home under the care of a doctor, and that the patient will not get better.  The treatment plan is palliative.

The VA has different programs available for various levels of care, which includes hospice care, but also can just be aid for several hours during the day.  I mentioned this to Craigswife because I feel that she could get some solid care for Dad, even if only for a few hours.  It appears to me that she needs extra help.  Dad is over 90 years, and they can darn well come out and help him.  She just needs to hook him up with the right program and demand it.  She can only do this because Dad is a WWI veteran.  The sickest member of her family, her husband, is not a vet, so the best she can do is shift some of the work load in the direction where she can get help.  It will not be an entire solution for her, but it will help.

I understand what a horrible experience you had.  It is not an easy thing to do.  I've been through it, and I know how hard it was for you.  I slept in a chair by my mother at night for three solid years.  I once had a hospital call me at night to come and sit with my mother all night because they were short handed and couldn't keep her from climbing out of bed.  I did it because I didn't want my mother to fall.  You would think that an acute care hospital would have at least a CNA they could hire when things get that bad, but they didn't, and the floor nurse was frantic.  I understand that.  

People who are caregivers do extraordinary things, and then when it's over, they suffer from all kinds of emotions that they have to sort out.  It's a long process, not easy, but you can be satisfied that you gave it your all.  It just wasn't easy to do.  You have a right to be angry.  But, just remember that you did a good thing.  You made decisions you didn't want to make, and you watched over someone, an awesome responsibility.  Because of that, your loved one was able to pass away at home.  That's all anyone wants.


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

I understand what Hospice is all about. I have for several years. They are great.  I have been trying to fight and argue with the VA but I believe they just want to wait till Dad dies.  It's frustrating as all can get out.  Dad is 93 yrs old if he makes it to his birthday in less than a month.  I have been arguing with the VA and others..  I am pretty close to getting dad on Medicaid and they seem to be more interested in helping than the VA.  Right now I am going to go the easiest way possible. I need to use my energy on other things than fighting with people to get Dad benefits he needs maybe  Medicaid will will with the VA issue I have had for the last 8 yrs.


----------



## RedAlert (May 15, 2015)

I understand. Here's a link to a web site that has information and forms: http://www.veteranaid.org/faq.php.

The only reason hospice came up was because you said that they would only offer you 3 months of terminal care for Dad. I do not advocate hospice unless the patient is dying and needs heavy narcs for pain. I do not think either one of your guys fits that criteria.

I also think that you have been dealing with ignorant workers without a clue. I want you to get some money! That's all. You should get a chit in for Dad. Filing paperwork holds a retroactive spot for you. You do not have to really deal with that person telling you "no." Surely, you have something that shows that Dad served in WWI.

Craigswife, you are doing good. Hang in there. Let us know how Craig is doing.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

A little heads up: L.C. Storm posted this yesterday. He had a stroke two years ago and left him paralyzed on one side. Today, he is still writing.

This is a long road and at times it goes uphill. But that doesn't mean the scenery is going to suck. Keep working at it. You'll be back again.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

CraigWife said:


> I understand what Hospice is all about. I have for several years. They are great. I have been trying to fight and argue with the VA but I believe they just want to wait till Dad dies. It's frustrating as all can get out. Dad is 93 yrs old if he makes it to his birthday in less than a month. I have been arguing with the VA and others.. I am pretty close to getting dad on Medicaid and they seem to be more interested in helping than the VA. Right now I am going to go the easiest way possible. I need to use my energy on other things than fighting with people to get Dad benefits he needs maybe Medicaid will will with the VA issue I have had for the last 8 yrs.


Not all hospice care is the same. It definitely depends on the company and there are definitely new rules. I thought I understood about hospice when my cousin took months to die of brain cancer and they were there for him.

I sincerely hope and pray that Hospice gives you what you need. Hah! there's a hospice ad on TV right now. Sorry if I'm skeptical.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I was thinking about you guys yesterday. *big hug Craigswife*


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Not all hospice care is the same. It definitely depends on the company and there are definitely new rules. I thought I understood about hospice when my cousin took months to die of brain cancer and they were there for him.
> 
> I sincerely hope and pray that Hospice gives you what you need. Hah! there's a hospice ad on TV right now. Sorry if I'm skeptical.


 Margaret, I have had horrible experiences with hospice several years ago. It left an impact on Dad and the family, leaving some deep wounds, where hospice here, does not even wear their badges in my home. Because the name pisses us all off even though this has been a great experience. Some damage that has been caused probably can't ever be repaired. An example of the greatness they have shown is on the 7th my husband has an appointment; hospice knows I am financially tight, so they offered to have someone come in from 10am till 3pm breaking the day up in shifts of volunteers. On the 8th I have a friend's wedding, I want to attend. Normally they only allow 4 hours a week for respite. They are giving me 4 hours with our normal volunteer for that night too. When Craig had his stroke, they helped me. Our Chaplain has been there more than our own Rabbi, this speaks volumes to me. I know Rabbi is busy. They have been there for me in many ways. 
I had many people telling me put Dad in a home and said a lot of unkind things when I said NO. Hospice here, told me they were going to place dad in respite care for 5 days, and allow me time to sort things out. I honestly do not know where I would be without everyone from this hospice agency who has come into our lives. 
Dad only has 3 to 6 months to live, but then again he could live longer. His time is limited. I do understand not all experiences are this good. But considering they have been more involved than any of my friends, or congregants it speaks volumes to me.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

New update from Andie:

"Craig has been improving daily. The other day they had him walking a little bit and he did better at this, but still had a hard time. He still ignores his left side of his body.  The physical issues are the worst, I have turned his PT exercises into games.. At least he laughs, and probably is the only guy who can say "I can kick my wife, and get away with it!"  We joked about that the other day.  I told him he didn't want to say that to too many because they would take it the wrong way.

When he is walking in his chair I remind him he suppose to squish the spiders, granted, there are none on the ground but it helps him not drag his left foot.  He has improved a lot at picking up his foot, so they have started to work on balance.  Lately he has been trying to get up on his own to go to the bathroom, and he's not stable enough to do it.  We talked about that and the risk. His speech therapist also talked to him about how it's not good to do that.  I have no trouble yelling at him when he does something that could hurt him further.  It would be a set back. 

He has improved cognitively so much that his speech therapist is baffled about what to have Craig work on because everything he picks is too easy for him.  He has been using his cell phone a little bit but is not wanting to receive calls.  He's also using his Google Chrome book. Craig's sense of humor is still the same and he still sometimes makes jokes I simply do not appreciate, but it's hard not to laugh or be grateful that it is still there. He has even improved on staying up more hours. 

They have been talking about moving Craig to one of the intensive rehab places, because they do not feel they will get enough time with him and that staying there wouldn't hinder his recovery or slow him down. They don't want to slow Craig down as he has meet all of his goals. 

As far as Dad goes, I have been talking with his caseworker and asking her for help. In Oregon it seems things are not all the same. However, I did find out some information and I am in the process of application that they have seemed to make faster. At least it feels that way because they called me not even a week after I sent his application in. But I did state that his son (Craig) who was Caregiver recently had a stroke, and wasn't in the home but would be back.  I think this has helped some of the process.  

My apartment manager is telling me I have to pay for a ramp to be installed I am not to happy about this!! There are at least 4 families, my family included that need a ramp.  On Saturday I am hoping one of the contractors I've been talking to for the past couple of days will finally get a chance to come out and give me a bid. I am going to see what the bid is before I tell management that I must break my lease.  Management is willing to move my car, closer to the ramp for my husband, willing to put in some handicap equipment, and when I brought up the front door having a tripping hazard the head maintenance guy offered to make it a lip and not a step. If the ramp is something I feel is too expensive I will probably tell management "if you want me not to break my lease I need help with the cost.  After all, this ramp improves your property value and since I am not an owner it's not an investment that's going to benefit me after I move out of here."

Jeanne here...I was checking up on the progress of Kboard member Mei Lin MIranda who also lives in Oregon and is still recovering from a stroke. If anyone here remembers or knew her, I'm guessing she would love to hear from you. Strokes can be so isolating as you have to suddenly give up the activities you've been doing every day.


----------



## Silly Writer (Jul 15, 2013)

Andie,
This sounds like great news regarding Craig's progress! 
And not sure how long your ramp needs to be, but we bought one online (I think AMazon) that was metal...not too heavy, and it worked for us on all three entries. I believe it was about 6 feet long. Very easy to put down and pick up, even for me and I'm not that strong. I'm sure it was around a few hundred bucks. If that might work, respond here and I'll go back thru my files to see where I got it. 
We had good hospice and bad... We had to change due to location twice. One hospice we were with gave us ten days respite when I had reached the point of mental and physical exhaustion and just needed a break. It was a nice place, and while my MIL was there, I dropped in unannounced frequently to see how they were treating her. It was all good. When we dealt with a bad hospice...we fired them. One chance. That's all they got. They screw up and out they went. There are no 2nd chances for stupidity when dealing with someone's life, care and/or dignity. Especially when there are so many other hospice hoping for the job.
I'm hoping this is just the beginning of a flood of good news. 
(((Hugs)))


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

Great news


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Andie I am very pleased that you have such good Hospice care.

Yes, I've been thinking about MeiLin. Has anyone heard from her family?


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Mei Lin posted to the blog on her website this month. Here is the link http://www.meilinmiranda.com/blog/1

Things are difficult. What she and Craig are going through is a reminder to all of us that no matter how bad things seem, we are actually very lucky. It sure puts things in perspective.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the update, Andie and Jeanne. And thanks for the link to Mei Lin's blog. I had been wondering about her earlier today, when I saw Craig's thread pop up.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There's a contact form on MeiLin's blog and I sent her a message. I can't believe it's been nine months since her stroke.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Update from Andie:

I am a bit tired today.. It's pretty warm here 102F, and a little on the humid side.  Craig was moved  to RIO here in Portland Oregon.  We are not sure how long he will be staying there.  
Craig seemed in better spirits, and was told within the next 9 months we would know more as far as his recovery. One good thing is his doctor seems to think Craig will be able to drive again at some point, once he starts paying attention to his left side again.  He will maybe not have as much stamina as he used to have and physically he might be a little weaker than normal, but cognitively he will be fine and probably will be good still at formatting and editing.  
He will have 4 to 6 hours of therapy a day, so he will be tired by the end of the day.  They will give him rest during the day if he is tired which is good.  They can allow for that.  He is looking forward to finishing his time there. He will have OT, PT, speech which will work on speech, cogitation, memory, attention and other stuff like that.  He wants to come home.  This rehab place thinks that Craig will be able to master stairs before they send him home.  Very different than the nursing home. 

I talked to Dad's VA social worker, I had told her I was working on getting bids for a ramp.  She told me Yes your apartment manager can do that to you. She asked me if the VA provided Dad's wheel chair I had told her no my husband and I bought him his chair and walker, but I am gonna have to manage to get Dad another chair soon..  Well she is going to look into getting a new chair for Dad, and see if the VA will put the ramp in for me at no cost. I was like but my husband needs it not just Dad.. She was like well your Dad needs it and there no sense in him being popped up curbs to get him in and out of the apartment.  She is also going to request that Dad get additional benefits which he should be getting.  I told her that its been a struggle to get help for him. So hopefully they can get this stuff done sooner than later.  

I am glad the apartment will work out for us at least everything is pointing that way. How I decide is to see what would cost me the least amount of money to make it work.  Moving out would be over 2500$ to 3200$ just for first months expenses. The ramp is under 1000 if I get it built and don't wait for VA. I will probably wait for the VA if some how my husband can manage starts.  
I have to be careful with what money I have. Since it going to pay bills that Craig used to pay, and for medical expenses.  I looked into modifying my car so that it's higher up and easier for Dad and Craig to get in and out of the car. It would cost more than the car really is worth.  I need to get into a bigger vehicle to be able to have my husband entering the car easier, he was already struggling before the stroke, but was able to make it work.  Getting Dad in and out is a struggle too, he hardly can get out.. I am looking at used Vehicles I am thinking minivan, or SUV of some sort.  Craig really likes the KIA Sol but they hold value  you wouldn't believe the cheapest one I found was well over 5,000 and over 3 hours away.  I was shocked.  Yes, I've been looking at used vehicles.  But I will need to do something about the car situation anyways. Not sure how I will do this.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

JeanneM said:


> Craig seemed in better spirits, and was told within the next 9 months we would know more as far as his recovery. One good thing is his doctor seems to think Craig will be able to drive again at some point, once he starts paying attention to his left side again. He will maybe not have as much stamina as he used to have and physically he might be a little weaker than normal, but cognitively he will be fine and probably will be good still at formatting and editing.


Andie, it sounds like there are still many hurdles to overcome, but the above is such absolutely wonderful news.

If the social worker can help get things moving for assistance for your father-in-law, that would be fantastic. Fingers crossed!


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

Sounds like things are moving forward for Craig and his father. I hope they can get everything they need and not have to go through the stress and hassle of moving, with everything else that is going on.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

I went and commented on MeiLin's blog. She's having some troubles getting disability (still), but seems in good spirits, and physically she's improving. I'm sure she'll have no idea who I am, but I told her we were thinking of her here.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

That's wonderful, She la Ti Da. I'm know many of us do think of her and am so happy you told her that.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Latest news from Andie and it is promising:

"Craig is schedule to come home on August 12th.  On Sunday he will be visiting to see how it goes..  
I called my apartment manager today to tell her to please put in the grab bars, in our bathroom and by the laundry machine.  Now they are telling me they will buy the parts but I have to pay the contractor to put them in..  I am so mad!!! Right now I have Craig coming home for a visit on Sunday and his bathroom won't be safe for him.. He can use Dad's for now..  I am so angry..  I am so sick of people not doing what they are suppose to do.. I spend close to 1100 a month on rent, I am sorry but this is reasonable accommodation for Craig.  

Craig has been improving daily, he is walking very well. They have him using a cane.  Right they are not sure if he will need a wheelchair coming home on Sunday, but they do not believe he will need one when he comes home on Wednesday of next week.. Speech wise they say he is a bit delayed, he thinks before he speaks and I don't really notice the delay..  He has a hard time concentrating and has vision problems still.. They will be referring me to a neuro-Optometrist who deals with patients with strokes.  Craig still has problems with tracking words on a page.  He says the words will change places on him..  They are working on short-term memory and attention. It will be a while before he can start working again, or even be left home alone..  Physically I will need to be home to help him and stand near by when he moves from place to place. 
Craig enjoys showing off all he learned to me..  Right now he has to wear a brace for walking but that's okay."


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

This sounds wonderfully promising, Andie!  

But a big boo-hiss to the bad landlord.


----------



## unkownwriter (Jun 22, 2011)

JeanneM said:


> That's wonderful, She la Ti Da. I'm know many of us do think of her and am so happy you told her that.




Good news about Craig being able to come home, seems like he's making amazing progress. I wonder if someone from an agency could get the landlord/building owner to hurry up getting things installed in the apartment?


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

What is required of a landlord varies from locality to locality. That they are offering to buy the parts is good. That they won't hire the labor to install the parts may be an issue with liability.

Out of pure intellectual curiosity: Craig's issues with tracking words on a page, that they seem to move around on him, strikes me as the same description I've heard from people with dyslexia. I wonder if his corpus callostrum (the communication bridge between the brain's hemispheres) was damaged by the stroke. The neurologist will have the expert analysis, of course.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

YAY!!!!


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Good news!


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

WDR said:


> What is required of a landlord varies from locality to locality. That they are offering to buy the parts is good. That they won't hire the labor to install the parts may be an issue with liability.
> 
> Out of pure intellectual curiosity: Craig's issues with tracking words on a page, that they seem to move around on him, strikes me as the same description I've heard from people with dyslexia. I wonder if his corpus callostrum (the communication bridge between the brain's hemispheres) was damaged by the stroke. The neurologist will have the expert analysis, of course.


I have Dyslexia, and struggle with words moving sometimes but I really struggle with certain letters, like d g p q's are hard and when I hit these letters I slow down while reading. I use to have floating words but this was something that was able to correct and I've learned tricks which I have shared with Craig. Some of these tricks work.. When I am tired it is very clear that there a problem with words for me. When I write by hand I capitalize my problem letters, but here something funny. I can read block letter Hebrew.

My apartment manager does not have to put in the equipment, I have to pay a contractor. I spoke with legal aid today.. I am not happy with this place for many reason, most of which have to do with ADA type stuff. Today I was more focused on trying to meet my husband needs to be safe, when he comes back home on Wednesday.


----------



## SunshineOnMe (Jan 11, 2014)

I'm sorry about the contractor issues, but happy your hubby is coming home. Hoping each day is better than the last from here on out for the two of you!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

A new update from Andie. It's going to be a long haul before Craig can resume his career:

"I am giving you a update on Craig.  This Sunday he had a day pass to come home and see how it goes, and what areas we need to work on to keep him safe.  He still has a lot of left side neglect, and has some visual problems which will require a special doctor to help correct it..  Part of it might be his glasses.  

Craig will be coming home on Wednesday.  He will have lots of therapies outside.. Today was his care conference and he got upset when his doctor suggested being put on medicines to speed him up.  The doctor told me which drug he was thinking about doing and I just would rather not go that route if we can avoid it.  Craig  will not be able to work for quite a while. He wants to get back to it but his speech therapist and I talked to him about that and how right now it's just not a good idea.  Craig does not have the same attention to detail and it takes him 20 minutes or longer to type up 5 simple sentences.  It will take some time but as we work on these areas they will improve. He will eventually be able to work but no one can tell me how long.  This week I am suppose to have a in home assessment by Medicaid for Craig and than on the 25th for Dad....  I have more paper work to fill out for Dad with the paper work. 

Craig will need 24/7 care for a few more weeks, which means I have both him and Dad with similar needs. I am wondering if I have what it takes, I am honestly scared! I can't believe I am saying it.  Craig will need some help with cognitive, and physical stuff. I will be helping him relearn how to type and hopefully they won't give me too many word scrabbles or we might be working at it a very long time.  He needs someone with him when he's on his feet, because of his lack of awareness of his left side. This has improved, but not enough to leave him be.  He will need assistance taking a shower, but at least he doesn't need full help but just help getting in and out of the tub. I have to stay nearby in case something goes wrong.  He will need his area set up for him.  

When Craig was home on Sunday I came to realize that the apartment is very small and I am thinking in October we will end up moving.  We need a bit more room.  There is no area to put a kitchen table. Also there is hardly any room to move around in the bathroom so if by the end of this month I still need to be very close I might just say it's too much.  Craig was able to get in and out of the car okay on Sunday. There was one time he struggled but it's because of how he tried.    Craig walked up the stairs with no trouble, he is walking pretty good now except he's dragging his left foot.  I walk on his left side because he needs me to be close enough to catch him. 

I have contacted several people who deal with ADA, the only thing I have not done is talk to a lawyer.  What I found out is that management can require me to pay to put stuff in.  However, they can not prevent me from putting in grab bars, but they can tell me I have to pay for them or take the expense of having them installed.  This really bothers me because this improves their property value. It's a investment I have to make in a property I do not own, Craig feels the same way.  If we need to make a huge investment, then it's better if we owned it."


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

You can get suction grab bars for about $15-20 depending on the size you need. I used them myself for a while. The only thing I would caution you about is they can lose suction. My suggestion, if you go that route, is to redo them every time Craig has to use them. It's not difficult. There's a lever on each end that does it for you.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

I believe they also have chairs made specifically for the shower. Maybe that would be a help if you don't already have one.


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

I ended up ordering through Amazon suction grab bars.  I will be making sure they are secure everytime Craig uses it. I also got a bathtub grab bar that goes on the side of the bathtub, which will hopefully get him in and out safely.. 

We have been talking and are feeling that in October we need to go ahead and move into a different place.  We need more space with Craig newly acquired needs.  This will give us a chance to find a place and let the lease run out. Also hopefully come up with pet deposits and other finances to move.


----------



## C. Gockel (Jan 28, 2014)

Is there a Gofundme account still open?


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

C. Gockel said:


> Is there a Gofundme account still open?


Yes! It's here: http://www.gofundme.com/craighansen


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

There was a time when I had difficulty showering and used a shower seat. I had a hand held shower head and kept that hanging down so I could reach for it easily to turn it on and off. I haven't seen the ones that turn on and off for a while, but the new ones will adjust to a very slow stream. 

The idea is, get yourself wet, turn the water flow down, soap up, turn the water flow up and rinse off.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

JeanneM said:


> &#8230;Craig will not be able to work for quite a while. He wants to get back to it but his speech therapist and I talked to him about that and how right now it's just not a good idea. Craig does not have the same attention to detail and it takes him 20 minutes or longer to type up 5 simple sentences.


When recovering from mine, it often took me minutes to string together a sentence in my head before I could speak it. But in my case, my stroke-a burst aneurism-occurred on my brain stem; one of those "should have killed me" events. But it left my cognitive functions intact. In my case, I had to rehearse how to move the necessary muscles in order to form the words. The effort left me always behind the conversation by several minutes, which made it extremely difficult to actually be a part of the conversation.

It took me about three or four months before I regained most of my ability to keep up with a conversation. A little longer than that before I could deliver snappy repartee. It did come back. In Craig's case, I don't know what damage occurred in there. So I can't comment or predict how well or poorly he will do with time.

On writing, while I would write incessantly before my stroke, that went away with the stroke. It would be years later when I began to feel the urge again. How much of that was neurological vs. emotional, I can't say. But I eventually sat down and began to produce stories again.

I would say, let him keep at it as long as he is determined to try. The more he tries, the more-hopefully-his brain will work out some way to make it work. Over time, he may regain his ability to communicate through the written word.

When someone can't walk, that person uses a wheelchair to get around. So, if he can't write but can (and wants to) still produce story ideas and notes, why not turn to hiring a ghostwriter?


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

WDR said:


> When recovering from mine, it often took me minutes to string together a sentence in my head before I could speak it. But in my case, my stroke--a burst aneurism--occurred on my brain stem; one of those "should have killed me" events. But it left my cognitive functions intact. In my case, I had to rehearse how to move the necessary muscles in order to form the words. The effort left me always behind the conversation by several minutes, which made it extremely difficult to actually be a part of the conversation.
> 
> It took me about three or four months before I regained most of my ability to keep up with a conversation. A little longer than that before I could deliver snappy repartee. It did come back. In Craig's case, I don't know what damage occurred in there. So I can't comment or predict how well or poorly he will do with time.
> 
> ...


He will be able to write, in time right now he doesn't have the hand brain coordination. The issue is typing out what his words are, it took a while for him to get five sentences. What Craig will need to do is practice.

Today our management sealed my decision to move. I am so pissed off right now, I not sure what I will do other than look for a new place to live. Today I took Craig for a walk, he suppose to get exercise. Management is often parking in handicap ramp area between the two handicap places they have. I decided to take Craig up this little ramp so that I could have him sit down. The stupid lady from our management team decided backing her golf cart out while I was walking in the space trying to safely get Craig where he needed to go. Craig had yelled at her that, that area is for people like him not for them to be parking. The lady told him, "Thanks for sharing" Really, are you &&&& kidding me, you are moving your golf cart while I am walkin in the area, and than you want to ignore my husband when he says something and give a snotty $$$ crappy response to him! Sorry I am angry. I told our head maintenance guy this was unacceptable. Because of this interaction I will not renew my lease. I almost want to move out right away. but I already paid this months rent. 
Craig stroke happened in his Thalamus, it was similar to a aneurysm, except his was a bleed. He's brain got pressure on it, they now have a permanent shunt in to keep pressure of his brain. He is cognitively doing pretty good. He and I have some homework to improve this area, but it seems his biggest defect is in physical movements. 
We will work on things for him to get to a point where his typing is better, this is one of his biggest struggle and well short-term memory. 
Craig seems to be keeping up on conversation pretty well, but he is slow in responding that always been the case. Starting next week we will have alot of out patient therapies to start. It is hard to know how long it will take Craig to fully recover, he will just will take time. He won't be able to do formatting or other things which require attention to detail for a time but he will get back to it.. There is nothing showing that he will not regain his abilities but brain injuries take time to heal.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

CraigWife said:


> He will be able to write, in time right now he doesn't have the hand brain coordination. The issue is typing out what his words are, it took a while for him to get five sentences. What Craig will need to do is practice.
> 
> Today our management sealed my decision to move. I am so p*ssed off right now, I not sure what I will do other than look for a new place to live. Today I took Craig for a walk, he suppose to get exercise. Management is often parking in handicap ramp area between the two handicap places they have. I decided to take Craig up this little ramp so that I could have him sit down. The stupid lady from our management team decided backing her golf cart out while I was walking in the space trying to safely get Craig where he needed to go. Craig had yelled at her that, that area is for people like him not for them to be parking. The lady told him, "Thanks for sharing" Really, are you &&&& kidding me, you are moving your golf cart while I am walkin in the area, and than you want to ignore my husband when he says something and give a snotty $$$ crappy response to him! Sorry I am angry. I told our head maintenance guy this was unacceptable. Because of this interaction I will not renew my lease. I almost want to move out right away. but I already paid this months rent.
> Craig stroke happened in his Thalamus, it was similar to a aneurysm, except his was a bleed. He's brain got pressure on it, they now have a permanent shunt in to keep pressure of his brain. He is cognitively doing pretty good. He and I have some homework to improve this area, but it seems his biggest defect is in physical movements.
> ...


Sorry to hear the management is being so miserable. I haven't had an opportunity to read all your posts, but have you contacted the building owners? They may not be so pleased to hear how management is handling this situation. There are also Landlord Tenant laws. Don't know about Oregon, but here in WA, the Consumer Affairs Division of the Atty General's office handles that. It might be worth a call or email to the office in your area.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

WDR, your story is pretty much my story only my aneurysm was in the cerebellum. Pretty frustrating to think up a snappy retort and not be able to get it out your mouth.    then there was missing my mouth with my fork which didn't matter much since half the time I couldn't keep the food on my fork anyway. 

Now I can laugh about it but it does take a long time.

Andie, have you thought about Craig dictating into Dragon Naturally Speaking? It might be good exercise for him and make him feel like he's writing again.


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

Andie, have you thought about Craig dictating into Dragon Naturally Speaking? It might be good exercise for him and make him feel like he's writing again.
[/quote]

I did not know about this program, but I will share it with Craig. Right now it's best for him to work on the areas he is struggling with and not to add pressure of being a writer on him. I have encouraged him while in the hospital that there are programs which will allow him to speak his story but my husband has never been a verbal communicator. 
Now I might consider this program for myself, I've had a few encourage me to write a book but I am not a "writer", I am very verbal so this program might be something to help me. Also I have lots I can share and maybe help someone going through similar stuff.

I am also waiting for legal aid to call me back. Theirs a organization here in Oregon that I contacted, they referred it to legal aid. However, I am so disgusted with how things have been going I am just done with it. Why do I want to stay in a apartment where I have to invest or have some other company invest to help me get these item in, when it increases the property value and even tho i have done it my rent will still be increased for at least 50 to 100 a month. So yeah I am just not feeling it after the way one of the apartment staff treated my husband and had a total disregard for my safety too. Next time I see them parking where they should not be, I will be calling 911 and letting them know about the consistent parking where it illegal.. They even park in the fire lanes.


----------



## WDR (Jan 8, 2014)

A number of my relatives have moved into assisted living complexes and they absolutely love it. One of my mother's cousins had a severe stroke that left him permanently paralyzed, so he and his wife moved into an assisted living community. As a minister, his church being forward thinking had disability insurance for him, so they weren't hard up for cash. My aunt was terrified when her kids finally decided she could not live alone and it was time to move her to a community—she thought she was going to be dumped in an old-fashioned nursing home.  They had an art programs (she was an artist), they had a bus that took residents to the casino weekly, they had movies playing regularly in the lounge in her building, and other programs to keep the residents engaged and active. She loved it there and bemoaned not moving in sooner. 

Medical staff on hand 24/7. Designed for people with handicaps and mobility issues. There is help there when you need it, and you are free to continue as much of your independence as your condition allows. Some facilities can handle more serious medical issues, others cannot. You kind of have to shop around. There are a few that specialize in Alzheimers patients. The issue is affordability. Some are pretty expensive, others are more affordable. But the issue is that the price will be a pretty good indicator of just how good their services will be. But there are some good bargains to be found if you go looking for them.

I would recommend taking a really good look at the assisted care communities. I think you will be very happy with them and there will be help always nearby in case you need it with Craig or your father.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

New update from Andie:

Update on Craig
Craig has been home now for a little over a week. Things are going pretty well. He is still unable to work his job for formatting, or even writing just yet. There are a few things he has to work, on like typing.  He is not interested in any programs that he can speak into because he feels that verbally he does not do as well as he does writing.  So this is something his Speech therapist will work with him on and OT will work on typing. 
Craig does not like using outlines and was turned off by the idea when his speech therapist suggested using one to help him keep track of his story. He said in the past when using an outline he always ended up throwing them out within 20 pages of his story.  So he will need to work on being a bit flexible.
Craig hasn’t wanted to do his OT homework, because he doesn’t see the value in it. So he got lectured by that therapist and felt like she treated him like a child.  We have lots of homework for all therapies the easiest one are doing Physical therapy. 
I have to stay with Craig when he up and about because he still struggles with awareness on his left side, and needs reminders not to bump into the wall.  He also does a fair amount of dragging his feet.
On the home front we would like to move but not sure how to do this because the money we have in saving needs to go towards paying bills Craig would normally pay for me. So I have requested that Tabby keep the GoFundMe account open because it would help us if I need help to ask for it and have it all set up for us.  Craig will be unable to work, and can’t take care of Dad so I can earn more income.  Since his dad at home I am taking care of both of them full-time.  Next week I have an appointment with Medicaid to try to get paid for taking care of his dad. They told me I could only get 4 hours of help with Craig if Dad got on the program. Which I think is stupid because they both require a lot of time and well frankly I can only be stretched so far.  My plan is to have a caregiver come into the home for dad a few hours a week and use the rest of his hours towards pay for me.  A few hours a week will allow me to take Craig to appointments and well Craig can be left for a short amount of time as long as I set him up with activities to do.  Craig is in good spirits and I share with him what is said on Kboards, he has been able to check his facebook account and post a few things. He is doing very well, it’s hard for him to type because of the dexterity typing requires but he very insistent he gain this ability back, and that he doesn’t look dumb.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Smiling!!! Great progress in so short a time although I'm sure it doesn't seem so to Craig.


----------



## swolf (Jun 21, 2010)

Craig! Do your homework, ya wanker!


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

swolf said:


> Craig! Do your homework, ya wanker!


LOL...I'm sure Andie will give Craig your reminder.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Update on Craig and Andie:

Update on Craig, he has been doing pretty well... I have found Craig doesn’t initiate therapies very often but some he will be more readily to suggest doing. Yesterday we pretty much got nothing done, not because he didn’t want to but we had a 3 hour appointment. 

Last night Craig had a low-grade fever and chills but today is doing well. I was the one who woke up not feeling the best, lately I been waking up with my airways burning and a bit of a sore throat which is gone.. Hello fall allergy season.  
We are still waiting for Physical, Occupational, and speech therapies to start up again, we are waiting for the insurance company to approve his therapy.  

Craig has been doing lots of beading he likes doing these if he accomplishes something, like a gift for someone.  He has made me a couple of bracelets.  We have been walking almost every day except when it looked like it would rain or we’ve had other appointments which didn’t allow us to walk as much.  I have been trying to extend the walking length every 4 or 5 days depending on how he feeling. His walking has improved a lot, he is dragging his left side a lot less but still sometimes needs reminders.

We found out yesterday that Craig brain is ignoring the right eye.  I think this is strange because his body is affected on the left side. He has lost some vision in the middle of his face too. He has gained a depth perception problem, and the eye doctor felt all the squinting he is doing is because he is still seeing double so this might be why his right eye is getting ignored.  The brain will try to fix double vision.  Craig will need eye therapy.  The doctor believes most of this stuff will improve but now Craig will need special glasses for reading, and computer work.  I am not sure what this means for us long-term other than we will start with 6 therapy session, that may be extended if he makes improvements and can continue making them.  I never realized eye therapy would be covered by medical type of insurance but this is a good thing. Our insurance doesn’t cover glasses so that was a pretty big expense. Since the doctor felt his everyday glass for distance was still good; we just got the reading glass.  They cost 350$, thankfully I had money in my saving account to cover this expense due to the gofundme gifts. So we really do appreciate the help everyone has given us.

We have found out our rent being increased about 70 a month on base rent fee, and  they have increased the pet rent, and carport rents at the same time. base rent  Our rent will be well over 1100 a month which isn’t something that I want to have to afford.  I am looking into somethings that count on other things, but we really need to find a place that is less expensive than this. Craig and I want to stay in the Portland Area if at all possible, many places that we have looked at don’t have opening or do not meet our needs.  I am also looking into some program.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I was glad to see that Craig was on his Facebook page, liking comments. 

Betsy


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

Thanks for the update. Glad he's progressing. I know it's slow and there's so much yet to do. Just hang in there. You're a trooper. Don't forget to take care of yourself.


----------



## JeanneM (Mar 21, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I was glad to see that Craig was on his Facebook page, liking comments.
> 
> Betsy


I just re-signed up for FB the other day. Going to go there now...thanks Betsy!


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

HI all, sorry it’s been a while since I have had a chance to send Jeanne an update.  I have been feeling a bit stressed and frustrated.  So maybe if I just avoid it all, it will all go away! Yeah that doesn’t work but since I have a writing phobia it works well to keep me from posting updates.    So I guess it probably time for one of those on Craig.  
Craig came home on August 12 2015; he did a lot of recovery and therapies at the intensive rehab.  He’s been working on speech, Occupational therapies and physical therapies.  When he left intensive rehab they referred him to a few Eye Doctors in the area that dealt with neuro.  This is something that probably should have been done a lot sooner after the stroke. 
It took us close to a month to set Craig up Occupational therapy and Speech Therapy; they were two times a month when we started.  Suddenly speech told me Oh by the way he should be here 2 times a week.  Oh wait a minute you told me twice a month. I had told them twice a week seemed a bit much because, he had to add eye therapy, so we agreed once a week would be good. He is emailing his therapist now with homework assignments of writing about documentaries he has watched. He gets to play on his cellphone games and other things. Right now we are working on sustaining attention on more than one thing and keeping track of those things. He is also working on short-term and long-term memory. I often will tell him a story and then ask him to recall what I had shared with him earlier.  Sometimes we talk about news events or things that happened before he gotten up.  He has improved on his memory but still needs a bit of work. 
In OT, they have him playing with his Cellphone and working on typing everyday.  Craig has been writing a bit of a story.  He can’t do much at one time but he been improving with his endurance.  They made a sheet for Craig on the steps to showering to help him remember all the steps.  He stopped wanting to take a shower because it to time consuming, but it was more that he struggled with all the steps to it.  So we have all the steps posted in our bathroom.  Kindof nice to have all the reminders of steps.  He does not need much help just needs me to stand by while getting in and out of the tub.  He does a good job getting in and out of the tub.  This is an activity I will probably need to be with him for, for quite a while.  He is also working on dexterity and other fine motor skills.  
PT has been the easiest therapy of all.  He has exercise he works on. He is now able to walk without his cane in control environments.  He does squats to help the fluidness of his movements.  He has improved a lot on walking and keeping track of his left side.  I always walk on his left side to insure he is safe.  He still has a bit of neglect on his left side but not as bad.  We have been walking every day and he has gotten up to walking ¼ to ½ mile every day which is really good.  We still use the handicap parking for him because sometimes we still need it but he has been improving.  Some days are better than others for physical endurance.  He is able to get in and out of the car okay but it’s a bit of work.  My car is almost to the ground so it even hard for me to get in.  I am seriously debating getting a bigger car!
Craig had an eye appointment back in the beginning of September where we found out his brain is ignoring the right eye, which is probably why he has been squinting so much. The doctor believed this was to correct his double vision but wasn’t 100% sure so more tests were required and eye therapies which the soonest appoint were for the 26th of October.  On Monday we had an eye doctor appointment to test him for Glaucoma.  Craig has always had high eye pressure which can be a warning sign of glaucoma.  Last year when he had his eye appointment there was no damage or sign of glaucoma in the optic nerve.  This year there was damage to the optic nerve with a diagnoses of glaucoma.  The doctor was not sure how much of this was because of damage caused by the stroke or because of the progression of the disease. I am thinking since there was no damage last year and then considerable damage this year maybe the stroke help play a role in the damage to the optic nerve.  Craig is struggling with this; he doesn’t talk much about it but has made some statements.  I keep encouraging him. 
I asked his eye doctor if he can return to work any time soon, she didn’t feel this would happen for another 3 to 6 months.  But she not sure if he will be able to sustain the same amount as before.  We will need to cross this bridge when we get to it.  The eye doctor felt that eye care was needed sooner, and before the start of all the other therapies because the eyes are such a key part of function in every aspect of life.  If you have serious eye issues it can cause motor control issues, physical disorientation, and other unpleasant issues like vertigo too when walking around corners.  On Monday Craig will have over 3 hours’ worth of a visual evaluation and then they will decide the best way to treat all of his problems.
How have I been coping as his wife and care giver for both him and his father?  I have been making sure I take care of myself.  I don’t get much free time or personal time but I sometimes get up before all and just lay there read or play on my cellphone or do absolutely nothing.  I have been struggling to.  I am probably one rude comment or one stupid idiot away from losing my temper on someone.  We have been having trouble with a neighbor who been threating a single mother and now me because we’ve called security because they were playing loud music and refusing to turn it down after quiet hour begin so they have made threats. They have been far worst to my friend who I told if you feel unsafe walking your dog get me and we will walk together because they do not want to miss with me right now!  I let management know the threats and if they acted on it I would do what I must to keep myself unharmed or safe and expected them to deal with this resident before the problem gets out of control.  Sorry you just don’t threaten violence on two women, just because you think you can live the thug life.  I hate seeing people cry it makes me mad especially when it caused by stress and fear.    We ended up not moving out of our apartment because I was unable to find something soon enough and felt spending close to 1500$ a month on rent for month to month was too much money so I renewed another year.  
The horrible thing is I often feel angry at absolutely nothing and just want the year to be over! But I am also happy and joyful that my husband is still with me.  I hardly get time to go out with my friends but it’s nice to be able to have a few residences that I am friends with whom live nearby so they can visit me or I can visit them while Dad sleeps.    I am normally not an angry person but sometimes I can’t help but wonder when will this end, or when will things actually get better.  
I am now finally getting paid for the care I provide for Dad which is nice, because now it’s easier to make ends meet.  Hopefully soon they will start providing some respite care for me, so that I can get some stuff done and maybe not pull Dad to every single appointment I have for my husband or me.  Dad enjoys going out with us to these appointments but sometimes doing nothing for 2 hours or more sucks.  
I have started working on a book about care giving in the way my husband and I have been doing for the last eight years.


----------



## Lisa Grace (Jul 3, 2011)

Glad you are coping well. Writing a book about your experiences and what to do would be helpful to so many. Say hi to Craig for me, and I'll keep your family in my prayers.


----------



## Susanne123 (Jan 9, 2014)

Hello Andie,

I'm fairly new to KBoards and don't know Craig, but I wanted to tell you that I'm touched by your post and awed by your strength and compassion. Your situation is a difficult one, and as the primary care giver, your responsibility is constant. And to think that you also have your father to care for. These men are blessed to have you in their lives.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

We're all thinking of you and Craig, Andie. I think your anger and exhaustion are perfectly normal reactions to all you and your family has been through. Are there any support groups you could join? I bet it would help to talk occasionally to other care-givers who have had similar experiences.


----------



## RN_Wright (Jan 7, 2014)

Thank you for the update. I hope things get better for you and Craig.


----------



## vlmain (Aug 10, 2011)

Andie, thanks for the update. You and Craig continue to be in my thoughts and prayers. Have you looked into grants for respite care? There are a number if organizations who make grants available for such things. Also want to second Becca's suggestion about finding a local support group. They are often a great source of information on grants and other resources that may be available to you, locally.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Hi, Hope you are still coping and things are improving. I would endorse what others have said about finding a support group. When my late husband had Alzheimer's it was the local support group that kept me going as they all know what you are going through and often have valuable suggestions, and even help each other out by letting you have a day off.


----------



## hardnutt (Nov 19, 2010)

Glad Craig's improving.

Here in the UK, the British Legion are going to pay to install gas central heating upstairs, and I'm getting a grant from the local council to have it installed downstairs. If Craig's ever been in the army, you will have veteran's associations, like our British Legion, who will surely help in some way.

What about applying to writers' charities. I have had several grants from a British writers' charity when I was having difficulty meeting my bills. Why not google 'writers' charities in the US'?

As a stroke sufferer myself I know what a long haul it is to improve.

You're doing a great job, but make sure to take care of yourself.


----------



## Alan Petersen (May 20, 2011)

Becca Mills said:


> We're all thinking of you and Craig, Andie. I think your anger and exhaustion are perfectly normal reactions to all you and your family has been through. Are there any support groups you could join? I bet it would help to talk occasionally to other care-givers who have had similar experiences.


This is very true, it's normal feelings to have, so don't even fret about it and do try to find a support group of caregivers, it's a tough role that is thrust upon most people abruptly. My hat is off to you for doing what you're doing for two people. If possible, take some time for yourself whenever you can, even if you have to get a professional caregiver to spend a few hours covering so you can spend some time on your own.

I'm glad to hear that Craig is doing better with the walking. Thank you for the update!


----------



## CraigWife (Jul 4, 2015)

Well, It’s been a while since I have written anything, even on Facebook.  I get anxious when I have to write, kind of funny.  Thinking about other people reading this and I don’t always get what I want to say correct or to a point clear.  
Craig has been making some great progress.  He has graduated from physical therapy, so one less appointment for us to have to go to.  We walk often over to the mall or Target which is about maybe a half mile or so. By the time it’s all said and done we walk about a mile.  Craig doesn’t like to exercise much and I have to make it about needing to get something, or it just doesn’t work out well for getting out and keeping up his strength up.  
Cognitively there been some changes in him; he a little more impulsive and doesn’t always think through what he doing, but this is easy enough to handle.    I often try to discuss with him what he is thinking and try to understand where he is coming from, so I understand his needs better.  This doesn’t always end up the way, I’d like it.  Sometimes it ends up into arguments.  He has some minor memory issues, but that has been improving as time goes.  We work on memory, attention and divided attention.  This is sometimes challenging to do because if we’re working on divided attention I also have to remember what we were doing a few minutes ago.  We get to play games together which can sometimes be fun.  Sometimes games are more pleasant than trying to figure out why he just did something.  
Craig has improved at looking on his left side more but we still have some issues there..  One day I was driving us to his Speech therapy.  On the left side there was this little sports car, in a gas station drive way.  I had seen him,  we had heavy traffic flow on both sides and the guy saw hey I have a very narrow window to make it to the other side, which is where I was going 35mph., heading to the intersection about 2 blocks away.  Craig reacted to him coming and about hitting us, I was able to handle it correctly and avoid having a crash with this idiot sport car driver.  Normally when Craig reacts while I am driving, because someone does something stupid I get irritated with him..  Hey you can’t do that because you take my focus off of the real danger and put it onto you.  Well that time, it didn’t bother me, it made me happy, because it wasn’t you distracted me from this idiot it was you saw that and it’s on your left side.  So it was more exciting than upsetting.  He still will sometimes bump into things on his left side if I am not watching him close enough when he is tired. So now we have improvement but still need room for more improvements.  His therapist and Doctors still want me to stay on his left side or have something there that provides him some stimulation.  
Because of Craig memory issues, I am going to all of his appointments, to make sure that if there are any changes I know about them.  I normally talk to his therapist to about changes or adding new activities for him. 
Craig has been diagnosed with optical nerve, glaucoma, and has visual issues caused by the stroke.  This has been probably one of the hardest things to deal with in his recovery.  Last eye doctor appointment has shown a bit more damage to the nerve, so we are hoping that the new eye drops do the trick or he will need to be put on two different types of eye drops.  
Craig has added Eye therapy on to his list of therapies; this is every other week and is working on regaining the use of his eyes.  He’s brain ignore one of his eyes and he does a lot of closing one of his eyes.  We have a card came we play almost every night after dinner, this is normally the time Craig smiles and laughs we don’t do much of that any more.  There has been some improvements but Craig can’t do 3D movies and might not be able to.  We’ve not always cared for going to 3D movies so that might not be too bad.  
He has started to write again, but only for a couple hours a night.  He is struggling with no being where he was before the stroke in many areas of life.  I try to remind him that he further than where he was a month or 2 months ago.  It helps bring it into perspective but at the same time it’s still discouraging and depressing to Craig.


----------



## Becca Mills (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for letting us know how Craig is doing, Andie! It sounds like he's coming along pretty well. It also sounds like you're doing a fantastic job caring for and helping him. He's so lucky to have you!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Would you believe I was just thinking about Craig today? I was listening to an ad on the radio about a stroke clinic and  here you are. 

Any luck with a new apartment? Any more help for you? How's Dad doing? How are YOU doing?


----------



## Shayne Parkinson (Mar 19, 2010)

I was thinking about you and Craig just this morning, Andie! It's good to hear about Craig's progress, and you're obviously doing a great job supporting him.


----------



## Jan Hurst-Nicholson (Aug 25, 2010)

Thank you for the update. I'm pleased things are slowly improving, but don't forget to make sure that you look after yourself!


----------

